# What are you having for dinner? (3 Viewers)



## Ma'am

I'm just having homemade vegetable soup and salad.


----------



## Amnesiac

[hannibal lecter mode ON]I'm having a friend for dinner.[hannibal lecter mode OFF]


----------



## J.T. Chris

Homemade pizza!


----------



## Ma'am

I wish I knew what gave my soup the off-putting flavor. I suspect it's because I was too lazy to saute the onions first but I'm not sure.


----------



## J.T. Chris

The wife and I are slacking; looks like we're just going to heat up a frozen chicken pot pie tonight.


----------



## PiP

Today we cheated and ate at restaurant. I chose seared tuna and strawberry pavlova.

Tomorrow we BBQ -garlic prawns, meurger sausages and burgers, coleslaw and baked potatoes in their skins.


----------



## Ralph Rotten

Since I didn't take anything out of the freezer, I guess I'll be eating that jerk salmon.
I like salmon...but jerk flavor not so much.
Dang it. I was too busy working this morning.


----------



## Winston

J.T. Chris said:


> Homemade pizza!



Same.  But using leftover dinner rolls to make mini pizza breads.


----------



## Ralph Rotten

I picked up some Swordfish steaks yesterday, so I'll pan fry them with a little butter, seasoned with this Zatarain's powder I discovered recently. I'll prolly have some rice on the side.

Helps keep my cholesterol lower than a bucket of lard.


----------



## Irwin

Pizza! With diet soda to offset the calories.


----------



## Ma'am

Since trying to reform our eating habits, I feel like it would be more accurate for me to talk about chopping dinner rather than cooking dinner. So, we're having mucho-ingredient salads and micro'd potatoes with toppings on the side: black beans w/taco seasoning, tomato, cilantro, onion, jalapenos and cheese. And I put some store-bought beef and chicken pot pies in the oven for those who like heartier eats.


----------



## PiP

Tonight OH cooked spare ribs coated in honey. He will now spend the next three days trying to remove the charred remains from the oven tray ...


----------



## clark

Tomorrow is Canadian Thanksgiving.. We have 51 people coming for dinner tonight. Primaries are three monstrous turkeys and two monstrous  spiral hams. My d-in-law is the main cook, coordinating our own kitchen + the ovens of her sister (4 blocks away) and a friend (2 blocks away). My granddaughter's boyfriend is Driver for the day. When Julia screams CAR! he has to sprint to his car, her on his heels--ladle in one hand, bowl of some forgotten sauce or other that has to be added to something or other in one of the remote ovens.  In addition to the turkeys and hams, we have maple-infused Brussel sprouts, caramel turnips, garlic-mashed potatoes, roasted potatoes, jasmine rice, carrots/peas (ho hum), braised asparagus, three kinds of gravy, homemade sausage rolls (200 of 'em), Scotch eggs, homemade cranberry/red wine sauce, pumpkin and apple pies, a KEG of beer, and two cases of wine. We've had large TG dinners before, but this is a fucking gong show! Excuse me--I have to go peel 35 lbs of potatoes...……(I'm not kidding).


----------



## PiP

Enjoy the day, Clark  We expect a poem dedicated to said potatoes at the end of your potato peeling marathon.


----------



## thefloridapoet

My dinner today was simple - frozen Pizza, roasted brussel sprouts and red wine.......... easy, fast and delicious!


----------



## Ma'am

So, did you survive, clark? I was trying to figure out how I'd fit 51 dinner guests into my house and there's no way around some of them having to eat in the bedroom. Then again, if anyone complained I'd make them have it at _their_ house the next time. 

I am making whole wheat penne pasta with jar spaghetti sauce doctored up with sauteed garlic and onion, and fake meatballs. They're pretty good; they taste like sausage with lots of fennel, but I don't really want to look at the ingredients. Also some green beans and salad.


----------



## Irwin

Chicken tacos and margaritas. Gonna get a little buzzed for the debates tonight.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Moroccan vegetables with cous cous. Mainly root veg and chick peas with cinnamon sticks, bay leaves and spice cooked in the oven. The original 'Jamie' recipe had lamb instead of chick peas, but my missus is veggie, and actually they work really well.


----------



## Ma'am

Olly Buckle said:


> Moroccan vegetables with cous cous. Mainly root veg and chick peas with cinnamon sticks, bay leaves and spice cooked in the oven. The original 'Jamie' recipe had lamb instead of chick peas, but my missus is veggie, and actually they work really well.




We lean heavily veggie here and that recipe sounds wonderful. Would like to try it, if you get around to posting it.


----------



## Olly Buckle

1/2 teaspoon cumin seed
1 tablespoon coriander seed
1 teaspoon fennel seed
3-4 small chillies
2 thumb size pieces of fresh ginger
sea salt and black pepper
2 tablespoons virgin olive oil
4 sweet potatoes
2 red onions
4 cloves garlic
12 ripe cherry tomatoes
a cinnamon stick
2 bay leaves
a few dried apricots
a can of chick peas (Garbanzos)
The ingredients can vary a little depending what's in the kitchen, so last night's had courgette (zucchini) and Parsnip and there is usually aubergine (egg plant). if aubergine you need extra olive oil as it absorbs it. You can pound up the cumin and coriander with the ginger, or use powdered and grate the ginger for ease. Chop the veg into pieces about 1/2 to 1 inches depending how fast they cook, so aubergine small for example, then mix them up with the olive oil, spices, bay leaves, cinnamon stick (broken in half so it gets spread around et al (except the chick peas) put in a tray in the oven and cook for 3/4 of an hour gas mark 6 (200 degrees C or 180 fan; 400 degrees F, not sure which you use), then drain the chick peas, stir them in and cook for a further quarter hour. Stir in some chopped coriander (cilantro) or sprinkle it on top, and serve with cous cous, and a couple of generous spoons of natural yoghurt.

Because everything chops up and goes in one pan, and cous cous it just add boiling water, it is actually a pretty quick and easy one to prepare.


----------



## Ma'am

Thank you, Olly!


----------



## Bloggsworth

Cullen Skink.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Bloggsworth said:


> Cullen Skink.



Looked it up, sounds great. The missus will break her veggie diet for a bit of fish from time to time, so I showed her and am hoping we will get some.


----------



## Ma'am

Fried shrimp!


----------



## Umree

This evening? I'm not sure. I had some tacos from a street vendor last night though, authentic Mexican food is the best!


----------



## Olly Buckle

Leek quiche and salad with baked potatoes last night.


----------



## rarie

Spaghetti bolognese, with _way_ too much cheese. It's better that way.


----------



## Ma'am

Whole wheat penne pasta with spaghetti sauce and fake meatballs, and a salad with about ten different things in it.


----------



## Ma'am

Fresh fruit salad and mixed green salad with no dressing. I ate like a piggy this weekend so now I must be punished.


----------



## Sustrai

I'm anemic (due to a year's worth of medical stuff) and I have high blood sugar, so I'm eating thinly sliced roast beef, soft frenchfries and steamed asparagus, topped with a mug of apple juice and a large magnesium supplement.  *heavy sigh*

If I find a few thousand dollars for dentures, and this blood chemistry gets back on track, THEN I'll go back to indulging . . . I can't think about it now ... pizza...lobster.... THIS is how you know you've gotten old.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Sustrai said:


> I'm anemic (due to a year's worth of medical stuff) and I have high blood sugar, so I'm eating thinly sliced roast beef, soft frenchfries and steamed asparagus, topped with a mug of apple juice and a large magnesium supplement.  *heavy sigh*
> 
> If I find a few thousand dollars for dentures, and this blood chemistry gets back on track, THEN I'll go back to indulging . . . I can't think about it now ... pizza...lobster.... THIS is how you know you've gotten old.



Sounds like indulgence to me, better than rice with a little lentil sauce.

Last night I had pitta with falafel, humus and salad, two of them. Not quite indulgence, but very good!


----------



## Theglasshouse

Lentil soup with some rice.


----------



## J.T. Chris

I'm in charge of dinner tonight as the wife is working late. I think there is a frozen pizza that won't take too much effort to heat up.


----------



## Ma'am

Super-duper salad.


----------



## frosty_the_hu-man

I had a small beef soup with potatoes, plus a salad with caesar dressing, bacon, and walnuts. I also had some cheese, crackers, carrots, and hummus. And they said this hotel didn't have anything.


----------



## BenFitz31

Thanksgiving leftovers (a.k.a. pie


----------



## escorial

I had saltfish with red,yellow peppers n onion wapped in a wrap..glass of cold milk


----------



## Olly Buckle

Large cod and chips followed by a mince pie.


----------



## escorial

Why large...can you get a small cod or are u just braggin


----------



## Olly Buckle

No, oddly they don't do small, only medium or large cod. They do a small chips, but if I have a large one I can have as many as I want and still leave all the ones I don't fancy to put out for the birds tomorrow.


----------



## escorial

early bird gets the chip


----------



## Ma'am

I'm about to make some vegetable lentil soup for dinner tonight and tomorrow night, since after suffering(!) for months to drop ten pounds, I've gained five of it back already, dammit.

I am focusing on the recipes that have like a thousand good reviews. It's not nearly as fun as just tossing everything together on a whim but I am sure it will taste better.


----------



## Ditchweed242

I made Korean fire chicken and it was pretty delish.


----------



## Ma'am

Well, the soup is simmering on the stove but of course it is not the original recipe. Because what about these leftover sweet potatoes, this leftover brown rice and are we really going to just waste the celery and this jalapeno pepper, etc. Then, naturally cut the olive oil called for in half because why eat soup if it's high calorie from all that oil...  It is never the original recipe!


----------



## Ditchweed242

Sounding pretty good Ma'am.

Cooking has turned into a passion of mine since getting a bit older.


----------



## Ma'am

It's not quite done yet but I must say it's tasty.


----------



## Foxee

It's dark and cold here, encouraging the use of the oven and comfort food. I think I'm going to make a short rib shepherd's pie with mixed white and sweet potato mash on top.

Edit: Well, okay, so I had too much broth/gravy in the bottom layer that took the top potato/garlic/kale layer down to simmer into it and now I have Potato Short Rib Soup with Veggies. Not the configuration I aimed for but still good.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Ma'am said:


> I'm about to make some vegetable lentil soup for dinner tonight and tomorrow night, since after suffering(!) for months to drop ten pounds, I've gained five of it back already, dammit.
> 
> I am focusing on the recipes that have like a thousand good reviews. It's not nearly as fun as just tossing everything together on a whim but I am sure it will taste better.



Love the way you are focusing on well reviewed recipes, then in your next post tell us all the extras you are adding   I make soup by frying an onion and then adding most of the things you mention, depending what's around, celery, carrot, sweet potato, an ordinary potato. Then make up a pint of stock with a veggie stock cube, boil it all gently for a bit, and blend. 
I decided to cut my sugar intake , for various reasons, and stopped eating cakes and biscuits, putting sugar on cornflakes, having the occasional peppermint, and eating desserts. I lost about 12 pounds in a bit over a month. The doctor was delighted, says it is really good for my liver which is under a bit of pressure from all the meds I take. The missus was worried I was becoming anorexic, but it has all levelled off at about 140 pounds, and my liver elasticity test showed it is really healthy


----------



## Firemajic

Tater Tots!!!! Yeah, Tater Tots.... with a LOT of ketchup... I am addicted to Ketchup, and I cannot help it... I did have a microwave Healthy Choice dinner, for lunch, it had chicken and broccoli .... but no Ketchup.... soooo.... I think I will have a chocolate chip cookie for dessert... but without the Ketchup... all though...? nawww... no Ketchup...


----------



## Amnesiac

Tonight, it's gristled crod on toasted groat hock.


----------



## Ma'am

Amnesiac said:


> Tonight, it's gristled crod on toasted groat hock.



What is that?

I had Cheez-its and peanut M&Ms for dinner but the Cheez-its were reduced fat.


----------



## Amnesiac

I don't know. I just made it up. LOL


----------



## Foxee

Firemajic said:


> Tater Tots!!!! Yeah, Tater Tots.... with a LOT of ketchup... I am addicted to Ketchup, and I cannot help it... I did have a microwave Healthy Choice dinner, for lunch, it had chicken and broccoli .... but no Ketchup.... soooo.... I think I will have a chocolate chip cookie for dessert... but without the Ketchup... all though...? nawww... no Ketchup...





Amnesiac said:


> Tonight, it's gristled crod on toasted groat hock.


From the "Best of Ogre Cooking" recipe book?



Ma'am said:


> I had Cheez-its and peanut M&Ms for dinner but the Cheez-its were reduced fat.


There are some seriously interesting approaches to nutrition on these boards. Amazing what the human body can make do with.

I made homemade pizza with scratch-made crust, homemade sauce, and some pepperoni, cheese, and broccoli. A few pickled peppers for interest. Good stuff.


----------



## Ma'am

Foxee said:


> There are some seriously interesting approaches to nutrition on these boards. Amazing what the human body can make do with.



I don't know about "making do with." I felt sick for the rest of the day after greedily stuffing my face with junk food.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Missus was unwell yesterday so we had my speciality dish, leftovers.

Heated the leftover veg. casserole in the microwave and the cheese cobblers off the top in the oven. Made mash potato with plenty of butter and cooked some broccoli to go with it. Mince pies for afters, the missus makes mincemeat to Delia Smith's Christmas book recipe every year and they are delicious.


----------



## Firemajic

Dear Ollie, what the heck is a "Minced pie"..... please don't make me google it, I am too lazy....


----------



## Amnesiac

I'm having a hell of a time getting the cork off of my breakfast!


----------



## Irwin

Steak and eggs with hashbrowns.


----------



## Olly Buckle

A mince pie is a little covered tart filled with mincemeat made from various dried fruits and alcoholic liquors, steeped for some time and then dried out for hours in the oven at the minimum temperature. Traditional Christmas fare.


----------



## Firemajic

Olly Buckle said:


> A mince pie is a little covered tart filled with mincemeat made from various dried fruits and alcoholic liquors, steeped for some time and then dried out for hours in the oven at the minimum temperature. Traditional Christmas fare.



Hummm.... sounds interesting....


----------



## Olly Buckle

Firemajic said:


> Hummm.... sounds interesting....



They can be if they are made properly. Unfortunately there are also cheap and nasty ones with about six raisins and a bit of syrup in them. As I say the missus makes her own to Delia's recipe https://www.deliaonline.com/recipes/books/delias-happy-christmas/home-made-christmas-mincemeat . Though she uses vegetarian suet, not always easy to find.


----------



## escorial

a leg of salmon


----------



## Foxee

Biro said:


> Tonight is one of the best.  Minced beef and onion with mash, peas and green beans.
> 
> If you aren't a baby boomer, British, working class or poor.  Then you wouldn't have a clue to one of the cheapest, most nutritional and very tastiest meals you could ever have, and you really have missed out on great nosh.


Growing up on a homestead here in PA I can completely agree with this. Comfort food at its best!


It might be taco night here. Not too sure.

EDIT: I know you were all dying to know if we had tacos. We didn't, I had more sauce and cheese and pizza dough from a couple nights ago so I made that. Haha! I'm brilliant. Now we're going to go see Knives Out.

YET ANOTHER EDIT: So, of course now you must know how the movie was. Brilliant! Funny. Go see it!


----------



## escorial

Chicken lips


----------



## Foxee

escorial said:


> Chicken lips


I'll need to see a recipe for that one.


----------



## escorial

I just go the chippy an get a portion with gravy or curry...


----------



## Olly Buckle

Lazy day today, beans on toast.


----------



## Ma'am

Store bought vegetable pot pies. And salad, if I can get unlazy enough to bother.


----------



## Greg William

Egg rolls!


----------



## Olly Buckle

Christmas leftovers and salad.


----------



## Irwin

Spaghetti with meat sauce.


----------



## Ma'am

Fried shrimp, fried oysters and french fries. Good thing my family members kept stealing things off my plate so I wouldn't eat too many calories.  :/


----------



## Olly Buckle

I have never eaten an oyster, maybe that should be in 'confessions'.


----------



## Ma'am

Nothing! Gah, where did these extra pounds come from again?

Trying to work up the resolve to throw the Christmas chocolates in the trashcan. It hurts.


----------



## Ma'am

Correction: Four Snickers bars.


----------



## Irwin

Ma'am said:


> Nothing! Gah, where did these extra pounds come from again?
> 
> Trying to work up the resolve to throw the Christmas chocolates in the trashcan. It hurts.



You can't throw them away when there are children starving in Somalia. You have no choice but to eat them. It's not your fault.


----------



## Firemajic

I won't be having a Healthy Choice microwave dinner.... I should, because I need to drop a few pounds, but I opted for Doritos and a diet Coke... oh well, tomorrow.... definitely.... maybe the diet....


----------



## Ma'am

Salad and a baked potato (lazy).


----------



## Olly Buckle

Firemajic said:


> I won't be having a Healthy Choice microwave dinner.... I should, because I need to drop a few pounds, but I opted for Doritos and a diet Coke... oh well, tomorrow.... definitely.... maybe the diet....



I never got that, how is a microwave dinner a healthy choice? When the missus is away and I am catering for myself it always stuns me a bit comparing my basket at the supermarket queue with the others. I buy ingredients, it is much cheaper and there is only a fraction of the amount of plastic. I would far rather spend more time in the kitchen cooking something I will really enjoy and get a sense of achievement from, than spend longer earning money to pay for stuff that is not even as nice as Coke and Doritos.

A tip, Potato is one of the few veg that does not need to go into boiling water, so put the potatoes on in cold water and then start peeling carrots. Then drop the carrot in with the potatoes. They don't take as long it gives the spuds a great taste. If I am having mash with something I will even mash them together sometimes.


----------



## Theglasshouse

My family doesn't use microwaves anymore since a doctor in our family said it could melt blood vessels. I am not making this up. Don't make microwave dinners. They will stop producing microwaves in many countries a year from now such as South Korea. 

Yesterday ate a tuna sandwich with some salad. My mom didn't want to cook which is understandable. We came back from a 3-hour trip. Not to mention we were all tired.


----------



## Firemajic

Olly Buckle said:


> I never got that, how is a microwave dinner a healthy choice? When the missus is away and I am catering for myself it always stuns me a bit comparing my basket at the supermarket queue with the others. I buy ingredients, it is much cheaper and there is only a fraction of the amount of plastic. I would far rather spend more time in the kitchen cooking something I will really enjoy and get a sense of achievement from, than spend longer earning money to pay for stuff that is not even as nice as Coke and Doritos.
> 
> A tip, Potato is one of the few veg that does not need to go into boiling water, so put the potatoes on in cold water and then start peeling carrots. Then drop the carrot in with the potatoes. They don't take as long it gives the spuds a great taste. If I am having mash with something I will even mash them together sometimes.




Well, I am a very good cook, and I love the entire process... it is soothing to be in the kitchen, stirring, slicing and sampling...  However, It is not much fun to cook for myself.... and I am lazy.... and what the heck is wrong with Doritos????  I mean seriously... it is the perfect bite....every time....


----------



## Theglasshouse

Well I sort of gave away why they will stop manufacturing them. Not to mention it takes away the nutrients in vegetables. But the example of a heart vessel breaking or collapsing is not far-fetched.


----------



## Irwin

Theglasshouse said:


> My family doesn't use microwaves anymore since a doctor in our family said it could melt blood vessels. I am not making this up. Don't make microwave dinners. They will stop producing microwaves in many countries a year from now such as South Korea.
> 
> Yesterday ate a tuna sandwich with some salad. My mom didn't want to cook which is understandable. We came back from a 3-hour trip. Not to mention we were all tired.



Tuna contains high levels of mercury, which can cause brain damage. Just saying.  

As far as microwaves melting blood vessels, they're not talking about a microwave oven; they're talking about microwaves from medical devices used for treating cancer.


----------



## Theglasshouse

Looks like I took part in spreading some information that wasn't true. I looked it up and I don't know why my uncle said this.

Sure if you eat a lot of tuna it can cause damages such as when someone suffers from mercury poisoning. It can still be healthy for you if you eat it in moderation I assume.


----------



## Ma'am

I try to eat mostly whole, plant-based foods. I don't always succeed, though. Especially at the holidays.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Why has vegetarian food become 'Plant based foods'?


----------



## Firemajic

Olly Buckle said:


> Why has vegetarian food become 'Plant based foods'?



2 different things... A plant based diet is a diet that is based on food derived from plants...
Veganism is an ethical movement where an individual abstains from any animal products in the form of food, clothing and products tested on animals, or that require animal abuse of any kind...


----------



## Ma'am

Olly Buckle said:


> Why has vegetarian food become 'Plant based foods'?



Also, "vegetarian" can include dairy and processed junk food.


----------



## Olly Buckle

I see 'Plant based' on all sorts of foods that must be highly processed, like substitute milks and meat. If I wanted to differentiate a non-dairy eater I would say 'vegan'. I suppose I could be being an individual from a previous era trying to keep the language static, or that for some it adds some extra connotation I don't get. But I have a strong suspicion that it is some advertiser's B.S. Begging your pardon for the language Ma'am. I don't like using the 'Ad.' word, but sometimes it is necessary.


----------



## Ma'am

Olly Buckle said:


> I see 'Plant based' on all sorts of foods that must be highly processed, like substitute milks and meat. If I wanted to differentiate a non-dairy eater I would say 'vegan'. I suppose I could be being an individual from a previous era trying to keep the language static, or that for some it adds some extra connotation I don't get. But I have a strong suspicion that it is some advertiser's B.S. Begging your pardon for the language Ma'am. I don't like using the 'Ad.' word, but sometimes it is necessary.



I said "_whole_, plant-based foods." "Whole foods" are unprocessed. And "vegan" is commonly considered to include a whole philosophy beyond diet, and also does _not_ exclude those highly processed foods. I don't have anything to do with what an advertiser might put on a label but _my_ use of "whole, plant-based foods" is an accurate description.


----------



## Irwin

We are definitely not having a vegan dinner for New Years eve! It will be king crab legs, seafood gumbo, salad, french bread, and margaritas!


----------



## Ma'am

Irwin said:


> We are definitely not having a vegan dinner for New Years eve! It will be king crab legs, seafood gumbo, salad, french bread, and margaritas!



I, for one, would definitely make an exception for that.


----------



## Ma'am

Son tossed a bunch of big vegetable pieces on the charcoal grill, like zucchini and carrots cut in half lengthwise, etc. Zucchini, carrot, broccoli, asparagus, sweet potato, potato, corn on the cob. And nice steaks for himself. I wouldn't have thought to do the vegetables like that but it was easy and wonderful. I'll definitely copy-cat, but will probably brush with some oil w/garlic or some such first.


----------



## Ma'am




----------



## Foxee

That looks spectacular and I like the straightforwardness of it. Food+fire. There ya go.

Tonight was homemade turkey and black bean chili with scratch-made mac n cheese.


----------



## Ma'am

Just salad and a sweet potato because I'm too fat.


----------



## joshua0019

A concotion of air and water particles mixed with bread and cheese and olive oil cuz I'm mad poor.


----------



## Olly Buckle

My signature, leftovers. Fried up some leftover new potatoes with a chopped up left over veggie sausage; heated up the left over stuffed butternut squash and a little bit of veg goulash and garnished it with sour cream and a sprig of basil.

Oatcakes with honey for afters.


----------



## Foxee

Law and order have completely broken down on this stormy, incessantly rainy, quarantine day. So there's been general nonstop grazing but maybe things are normalizing now. A Halo orange, beef veggie soup, swiss cheese, and crackers. I'm finally alone hidden away from the family and dinking along on a possible LM entry.



Olly Buckle said:


> oatcakes with honey for afters.


Please tell me of these.


----------



## Olly Buckle

We buy them made, but I have been looking at recipes. A Scottish staple traditionally used rather than bread. 

There are various recipes, most are a mix of about two to one pin oats with rolled oats with melted butter, a bit of salt and hot water. You blitz the oats until they get floury, then add the other ingredients to make a sloppy dough. As you knead it the oats absorb the water and when it gets stiff you roll it out thin, then bake in a low oven. The shop type are cut with a round cookie cutter, but traditionally you would make a rectangle and mark it with a knife to break in triangles. Sometimes people add a little milk to bind, sometimes they only use the coarser oatmeal.


----------



## Foxee

That does sound good with honey. Thanks!


----------



## Firemajic

Foxee said:


> That does sound good with honey. Thanks!




and butter...


----------



## Olly Buckle

Firemajic said:


> and butter...



OTT, they are from Scotland. They say when students from the Highlands attended Edinburgh university they would bring a bag of oatmeal. Mornings they would pour a little boiling water in the top and eat the sloppy bit it as porridge, then flatten it out the rest  and bake oatcakes on top of the stove to take with them. High days and holidays they would add a dram to the boiling water    I don't really believe it, but it's probably not far from the truth. When I was a boy cracked oats were boiled up every night and left overnight to soften for breakfast, I have seen Scotsmen horrified by the idea of adding milk to porridge.


----------



## Amy-rose

I actually managed to fin a chicken which seems to be very scarce right now. So I'm cooking a roast.


----------



## Amnesiac

Household mammals are plumping up nicely. They are now on the short list, and I have so many recipes....


----------



## Olly Buckle

Veggie burger with roasted sweet potato and salad; cucumber, lettuce, carrot, celery, red onion, sweet pepper, and coleslaw.


----------



## Ma'am

I made refried bean sammiches, with tomatoes, onion, black olives and mustard on toast. They were not as good as they sounded in my mind. 

Also, next time I won't get the cheapest toaster. It only does two slices at a time and makes part untoasted and part burned.


----------



## Foxee

Homemade turkey burgers with a sheet-pan egg in all its runny-yolked goodness. Made the hamburger buns, too. This rocked.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Home made bread products are so much nicer, thank goodness for breadmakers. ours is on every couple to three days and there are only two of us. They don't have preservatives, but they don't need them.

There is a great description in Cobbett's 'Cottage economy' of the Happy, healthy young woman who gets exercise kneading bread, it is in the bit where he is denigrating potatoes. It is a lovely book, but I am glad of the breadmaker.


----------



## Kopely

Because of the circumstances my girlfriend and I have been tighten up our food budget. Tonight we will be enjoying mushroom soup, long grain white rice and garlic butter seared string beans.


----------



## Foxee

Olly Buckle said:


> Home made bread products are so much nicer, thank goodness for breadmakers.


I am the breadmaker. No room or money for a breadmaking machine or even a stand mixer so I'm getting pretty good with the bare necessities. And I knead minimally but proof as long as I can. 


Kopely said:


> Because of the circumstances my girlfriend and I have been tighten up our food budget. Tonight we will be enjoying mushroom soup, long grain white rice and garlic butter seared string beans.


That might not be an expensive meal but it sounds like a really good one.

If anyone needs some inexpensive meal ideas there's a show (I originally saw it on FB and now it is on Hulu) called Struggle Meals. Mainly aimed at taking the fear out of real cooking for college age people, I've found a few favorite recipes on it so far and it's entertaining (and cheap). Looks like some of the content is up for free on You Tube as well.


----------



## Pulse

Nettle soup is good to avoid the supermarkets.  

Fry an onion; stir in some flour.  Add water and lemon, ideally with some nutmeg.  Boil up and you can add a couple of eggs if you've got them.

Anything wild suits my metabolism; I have strong need of iron right now.


----------



## Ma'am

My spinach was getting wilty so I made this real quick. Olive oil, shallots, spinach, black eyed peas, zucchini, tomato, red bell pepper, salt. Yep, I did.


----------



## H.Brown

Ma'am said:


> My spinach was getting wilty so I made this real quick. Olive oil, shallots, spinach, black eyed peas, zucchini, tomato, red bell pepper, salt. Yep, I did.
> 
> View attachment 25661



Mmmm that sounds nice Ma'am, I'm having chicken stir fry but its going to have nothing on your tea.


----------



## Ma'am

It tasted okay but not amazing. I don't think I've ever cooked with shallots before. The grocery store was out of onions. Tastes like a mild onion but pricier.


----------



## PiP

I made a brandy trifle for our supper tonight. Normally we would have a main meal and dessert. Not any more ...


----------



## PiP

Ma'am said:


> My spinach was getting wilty so I made this real quick. Olive oil, shallots, spinach, black eyed peas, zucchini, tomato, red bell pepper, salt. Yep, I did.
> 
> View attachment 25661



This looks delicious, Ma'am


----------



## H.Brown

PiP said:


> I made a brandy trifle for our supper tonight. Normally we would have a main meal and dessert. Not any more ...
> 
> View attachment 25662



I would love to do baking but flour is like gold dust here near Middlesborough. Can't wait to be able to bake cakes again. Yours looks awesome Pip I'm well jealous.


----------



## Amnesiac




----------



## Firemajic

UGHMMM... sorry, I had my mouth full 

THIS is what's for dinner.....


----------



## PiP

Firemajic said:


> View attachment 25664
> 
> 
> 
> UGHMMM... sorry, I had my mouth full
> 
> THIS is what's for dinner.....



Is that through choice or is there no food in the supermarkets?


----------



## Amnesiac

According to this box of Mac 'n' Cheese, I am a family of four.


----------



## Theglasshouse

Eggplant parmigiana with chicken peas.


----------



## Firemajic

PiP said:


> Is that through choice or is there no food in the supermarkets?




well, we have a limited selection to shop from... but, I am eating Doritos because I am out of Peanut M&M's... .... I have other stuff to eat, but I don't feel like cooking.... ok, i'm lyin'.... I am having Doritos because I am addicted to them... I even put them in my Tomato soup instead of crackers... yummy... and they are wonderful with Chocolate Cherry ice cream....


----------



## Firemajic

Amnesiac said:


> According to this box of Mac 'n' Cheese, I am a family of four.




according to my Dorito bag, I am "Party Size"... whoooop!!! better than being "snack size"....


----------



## Amnesiac

Or, "fun size." WTF is so "_fun_" about receiving far less than the regular size?! The marketing industry needs its collective head waterboarded in the toilet. Hrmph.....


----------



## Firemajic

Amnesiac said:


> Or, "fun size." WTF is so "_fun_" about receiving far less than the regular size?! The marketing industry needs its collective head waterboarded in the toilet. Hrmph.....





:coffeescreen..... The Marketing industry has never been alone with me at 2 in the morning 
when my "Fun size" bag is empty....


----------



## KenTR

Amnesiac said:


> Or, "fun size." WTF is so "_fun_" about receiving far less than the regular size?! The marketing industry needs its collective head waterboarded in the toilet. Hrmph.....



"Fun Size". Ha ha. How could anybody possibly have fun with a bag of three M&M's? All brown ones, yet.

 A few years ago, Tree Ripe (easily the WORST brand of orange juice available) came out with a new kind of packaging. They called it the "easy pour'' size. Same price, same juice (unfortunately), but this new "easy pour" size was taller than the old cartons, and (surprise!) it was only 48 ounces of product compared to the standard 54 ounce hard to pour size. 

So for the same price, you got the same crappy juice in a new carton that was too tall to fit on most of the shelves in your refrigerator.


----------



## Sinister

Fish Tacos.  Not my all-time favorite, but despite using horrible words like: "Yummo, Delish" and etc, Rachel Ray has a perfect recipe with honey, hot sauce, lime juice, creme fraiche, mango chutney and steak seasoning.

-SIN


----------



## Ma'am

I have some variation of this veg soft taco dinner about once a week because it's so quick and easy. The trick is the seasoning on the beans, which flavors the whole thing. Either a taco seasoning packet or what I used tonight, canned chili beans (already seasoned). Also, these include pre-cooked quinoa that came in individual serving size (we can't find dried beans, rice, etc. lately). And chopped lettuce, tomato and green onion. I use whole wheat tortillas for the extra nutrition when I can find them and very flexible with the other toppings. For ex, corn, avocado, rice, cilantro, olives, cabbage, lime wedges, etc. Or use potatoes instead of tortillas. If anyone is here who wants it, I put some shredded cheese, meat etc. out, too.


----------



## Ma'am

Veg soft tacos again, one of my favorites.


----------



## Nmm

I'm having a chicken curry today my favourite


----------



## Amnesiac

Had barbecue chicken last night, cooked over an open fire. It was amaze-balls!


----------



## Ma'am

Microwaved potatoes with fresh chopped toppings. I really like these yellow potatoes, Yukon Golds or whatever other names they go by. They seem buttered, without the butter.


----------



## Foxee

Planning salmon and roasted potatoes, grilled asparagus and a salad. If I'm really good I'm going to make a faux ice cream with aquafaba, that'll be an experiment.

I guess I'd better stop struggling with poetry and get down there and cook!


----------



## Ma'am

Chopped salad, a black bean and quinoa burger on toast and potato salad.


----------



## Olly Buckle

We had spicy bean burgers with salad. Our favoured 'Good life' burgers used to be everywhere, but only seem to be in a couple of shops now


----------



## Ma'am

Spinach salad, sweet potato, quinoa with seasoned beans.


----------



## Foxee

Cookies.

I mean...okay, we had Easy Worknight Rotini but the really important part was the Chocolate Chip Everything Cookies I made after.


----------



## SueC

You all eat so healthy! I had a bowl of ice cream.


----------



## Amnesiac

Olly Buckle said:


> We had spicy bean burgers with salad. Our favoured 'Good life' burgers used to be everywhere, but only seem to be in a couple of shops now



Ollie, there are a number of burger recipes for vegetarians/vegans online. My wife has made them before, but they are made primarily with black beans. You can put onion, garlic, or whatever seasoning you like into the mix, and they come out pretty good!


----------



## Ma'am

Cheese ravioli tonight. Dinner is my only accomplishment many days lately. :/


----------



## Foxee

It was black bean and turkey taco night. I'm attempting to write a poem while in a happy Mexican food coma. Sipping coffee to try to survive til I can fall over properly for the night.


----------



## Ma'am

Just realized I don't like cheese anymore. Never thought I'd say that. :sour:


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Tonight is chicken broccoli casserole


----------



## Ma'am

Here is some shutupandeatit haha. It is the fresh fruit and vegetables I have left plus whole wheat pasta w jar sauce doctored up with sauteed onion, garlic and basil. And brown rice with seasoned beans and frozen vegetables.


----------



## Ma'am

I am tired from picking up groceries etc. plus they were out of a lot of the stuff I ordered, so I slapped together this quick veg supper, which I think was accidentally really tasty.

It is some store bought falafel, and store bought multi-grain and flax flatbread or whatever, with store bought guacamole, fresh dill, tomato, spinach, mustard and fake cheese. Ah, no wonder it was so tasty. Just realized that even though it's plant-based it still has a lot of fat, between the guac and the fake cheese.


----------



## Foxee

Tonight was a sweet-sour sheet pan beef and peppers and kale that accidentally turned out very spicy (nobody minded) and my usual white+brown rice and amaranth seed.

I have to get faster at taking pictures. This was like feeding the fish at Pymatuning.


----------



## Ma'am

Leftover pasta with basil and produce with fresh dill. Easy peasy.


----------



## Ma'am

Veg dinner.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Vegetable tagine and couscous, yum.


----------



## Amnesiac

The biggest damn steak I can find. I'm going to heat up the cast-iron skillet until a drop of water hops around like a Texan strikin' oil, and then I'm going to take that steak and go one second on each side. 

Basically: Take the horns off it, wipe its ass, and send it on in!


----------



## River Rose

Being cinco de Mayo and all, we are gonna do this right. Kitchen sink nacho’s packed sky high w  all the fixings. Margaritas in a cowboy boot glass.


----------



## Neetu

Grilled salmon with Cajun seasoning, lime, evoo and garlic for the pescetarian in my family, tofu with onions and peppers for the vegan, lemon and peanut rice and cucumber/tomato salad.


----------



## River Rose

Turkey sandwich on multi grain bread w pickles and honey mustard. Fresh Basil Tomato soup. Then to drink I will choke down my cider vinegar mixed w pomegranate cranberry juice. It’s nasty but a girls gotta do what a girls gotta do.


----------



## Ma'am

We had an early supper of leftover vegan whole foods. But I now am dying for some chocolate and some potato chips. I have lost a few pounds from not getting out to the store much and doing grocery pick-ups instead of going into the store when we do go. It gives me time to re-think the junk food in my online cart and delete it. But then sometimes I have a junk food fit and gotta have it, like now. It feels exactly like an addictive substance craving. Hmm...


----------



## Ma'am

So beautiful.


----------



## Ma'am

And now I feel sick. :blue:


----------



## Amnesiac

Dinner is going to be.... EPIC!! Tesco was having a sale!


----------



## Olly Buckle

Amnesiac said:


> Dinner is going to be.... EPIC!! Tesco was having a sale!
> 
> View attachment 25766



It's the tundra defrosting with global warming, mammoth steaks last week.


----------



## Amnesiac

Woolly Mammoth: Tastes like velociraptor!


----------



## Amnesiac

Pairs nicely with a Merlot or a nice sovignon blanc. 

Pterodactyl with stuffing and mashed potatoes. That one is probably best with a nice chablis. (White meat, after all....)


----------



## Neetu

I always knew Tesco had something lined up for times like this!


----------



## Amnesiac

But of course! And grass-fed, too!


----------



## Ma'am

I had a burrito thing. Whole wheat tortilla, refried beans w taco seasoning, corn, onion, tomato, guacamole and black olives. Brussels sprouts on the side. I can't take a pic because I already et it. So sorry.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Jamie's Moroccan veg. only with chick peas instead of lamb, with yoghurt and couscous.


----------



## Irwin

We're having salmon and twice-baked potatoes.


----------



## Ma'am

We just had a big salad. I seem to chop more than cook lately. I always feel bored by the idea of salad, like eating will be a chore. Then I'm surprised when I love it, even though I fix and eat it nearly every day. The secret to a great salad, imo, is just use at least seven or eight ingredients, and chop it small enough that you get more than one taste in each bite. Tonight: Romaine lettuce, spinach, radish, carrot, zucchini, celery, cilantro, orange and raisins (nine ingredients). It was very nice imo.


----------



## Olly Buckle

We had a bit of rocket in the salad the other night, first home grown ingredient to hit the kitchen. Other things won't be long now. Salad leaves are coming on, the first flowers are on the tomato and courgette plants, it's coming.


----------



## River Rose

Well,,,this is breakfast not dinner but I am starting a new breakfast regimen as my old one was not keeping me full long enough,,,so I had to up my breakfast game. 
Old breakfast,,,coffee( a big one) high fiber whole wheat English muffing w bacon and Swiss cheese. 
New breakfast ,,,coffee( still the big one), high fiber whole wheat BAGEL, w bacon and Swiss cheese.
See what I did there. I upped my English muffin for a bagel. The hope is to get me closer to lunch w/o being ravenous. 
I live on the wild side ppl. 
My critique is, the whole wheat bagel was much more wheaty tasting. Which is ok just a little over powering first thing in the morn. 
I will keep u posted if my new theory on the tummy rumbles works.


----------



## Olly Buckle

If it doesn't work there is always elevenses, lunch, afternoon tea, dinner, and *then* supper.


----------



## Ma'am

Olly Buckle said:


> If it doesn't work there is always elevenses, lunch, afternoon tea, dinner, and *then* supper.



Yikes, I'd be a whale even with just eating the standard three squares a day. We usually don't have anything but caffeine before about five in the evening. Don't feel hungry, either. Just used to it, I guess (plus, caffeine). However, we don't walk ten miles like RiverRose either...


----------



## Olly Buckle

Ma'am said:


> . We usually don't have anything but caffeine before about five in the evening. Don't feel hungry, either. Just used to it, I guess (plus, caffeine)..



I know it is easily done, but it is not a good approach. The depletion then surge in blood sugars does tend one toward diabetes. Much healthier to eat the same amount, but spread it through the day.


----------



## Irwin

I made Arctic char with pasta and alfredo sauce. Mmmm...


----------



## River Rose

As a second morning into the bagel... I red flag. 
I can not get past the taste. 
My surrender does not come without the ability to try
I can not get over the grossness no matter how I play it out.


----------



## becwriter

I'm throwing together a Cajun "blackening" spice mix from what I have in the cupboard. 

It's blackened chicken tonight and blackened shrimp tomorrow!


----------



## Ma'am

Whole wheat tortillas w/ seasoned beans, corn, Rotel tomato, black olives, green onions, cilantro, guacamole and jalapeno. And salad. Simple but so tasty.


----------



## River Rose

We lit the tiki torches and fired up
the fire pit and cooked out. We had cilantro lime steak,,baked potatoes, parmesan cauliflower. The kids roasted marshmallows and put the ooey gooey goodness between chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## Irwin

Breakfast... it's what's for dinner.


----------



## Ma'am

Trying to use stuff up because we're moving. So, leftover veggie burrito toppings over quinoa. Husband was still hungry so I made him some canned southwest vegetable soup doctored up with diced potatoes and topped with chopped cilantro, green onion and jalapeno, with peanut butter toast.


----------



## Winston

I made the family Loco Moco.
I'm good at making the fried rice, and used some Tocino Spam in it.  Seasoned the beef patty with garlic and ginger.  Added a few dashes of soy sauce to the gravy.  
I'm not a fan of fried eggs, but I do respect tradition. I let my daughter help with that.  
My wife wanted more carrots in the rice, but it's about balance.  I should have made bigger patties, but my take is the Spam rice is the show, and the beef and egg are the add-ons.   

What's cool about this is there's no wrong way to do it.  Except overcooking the beef or veggies.  Just don't.


----------



## Ma'am

Whole wheat pasta, sauteed spinach w garlic and diced potatoes, and a salad of zucchini, radish, chickpeas, cilantro, green onion and vinaigrette. This is for husband because I already accidentally ate too much chocolate and chips.


----------



## River Rose

I experimented tonight. My kids wanted homade mozzarella sticks. So, being the conscientious mom that I am, I tried to reinvent a healthier version using our air fryer. I took egg roll wrappers and rolled low-fat string cheese in them. Then proceeded to air fry them. First batch all the cheese melted out of them and stuck to the bottom of the air fryer. After lesson learned,,second batch turned out better. They did not taste like your tavern or pubs greasy mozzarella sticks. Yet they were surprisingly passable. The kids gobbled em’ up,,,so it was a win win for this lill’ mamma.


----------



## Ma'am

Takeout pizza and junk TV to make up for a lousy day.


----------



## Ma'am

I'm using stuff up so I have less to bother with when I move. So, I microwaved a can of seasoned beans, a can of corn and two bags of frozen vegetables. It's pretty good, really. Also some chilled cinnamon apple sauce. I know, boring. lol


----------



## River Rose

I made the kids pizza, yet that was just not speaking to me. So I went refrigerator diving. Seeing what I could rustle up. I found some remnants of the kids tacos from the other night. I pieced together an awesome taco salad. Complete w taco meat, black beans, Pico de Gallo, lettuce, salsa verde, blue tortilla chips and southwest ranch dressing. Sooooo tasty. I was one happy mamma


----------



## Ma'am

Er, green beans, brussels sprouts, peas, and peanut butter on toast. Almost done using up everything in the fridge and freezer for the move (to a hotel for a month). It's getting to be a game to watch the disappointment on husband's face haha! 

Oh well, we can always order takeout if he balks too much.


----------



## Foxee

I had spaghetti that I didn't have to cook so it was wonderful. Then we went for ice cream. Then we had to go for a walk to shake it all down.


----------



## RWK

My wife made seafood casserole, which has Chinese noodles, cashews, tiny shrimp, tuna, and a few other things. She doesn't like it so I will be working on it over the weekend.


----------



## Foxee

RWK said:


> My wife made seafood casserole, which has Chinese noodles, cashews, tiny shrimp, tuna, and a few other things. She doesn't like it so I will be working on it over the weekend.


Are you taking one for the team or is it actually okay?


----------



## Irwin

Chilidogs (made with bratwurst), egg potato salad, and margaritas!


----------



## RWK

Foxee said:


> Are you taking one for the team or is it actually okay?



It is awesome. She doesn't like seafood much , but she makes this one for me.


----------



## River Rose

Irwin said:


> Chilidogs (made with bratwurst), egg potato salad, and margaritas!


@THIS@


----------



## BigBagOfBasmatiRice

My namesake.


----------



## Amnesiac

Something I scraped off of the road with a rusty pocketknife. I think it was a possum at one time. Once I picked the gravel and maggots out of it and boiled it to kill the germs, it weren't so bad. Kinda' stringy, really. The soy sauce and wasabi made all the difference.


----------



## River Rose

Amnesiac said:


> Something I scraped off of the road with a rusty pocketknife. I think it was a possum at one time. Once I picked the gravel and maggots out of it and boiled it to kill the germs, it weren't so bad. Kinda' stringy, really. The soy sauce and wasabi made all the difference.



Yum. Sounds delish. My mouth is still watering. Next time ring me up and we can make possum jerky out of the remnants you find. We will b pickin that out of our teeth for days.


----------



## Olly Buckle

we had this,
https://www.theguardian.com/food/2018/sep/01/meera-sodha-recipe-aubergine-pollichattu

Really tasty, and we had rice with it as well because she spoils me   And gooseberries from the garden with icecream for afters.


----------



## Taylor

PiP said:


> Today we cheated and ate at restaurant. I chose seared tuna and strawberry pavlova.



That sounds delicious!  Are the restaurants open at full capcity or social distancing?  Ours here in Canada are still under restrictions so lots have not yet opened.


----------



## PiP

Taylor said:


> That sounds delicious!  Are the restaurants open at full capcity or social distancing?  Ours here in Canada are still under restrictions so lots have not yet opened.



That was last year, Taylor. Restaurants here are only open to 50% capacity. We've only eaten out once since we came out of lockdown (state of emergency) and that was on the terrace. I had a craving for proper Italian thin crust pizza baked in a proper pizza oven. Hmmm... So... as there were only a couple of diners, the tables were well spaced, all the staff wore masks and were continually spraying the tables and chairs with disinfectant we decided to go for it. After nine weeks in lockdown a pizza never tasted so good  Social distancing in Portugal is 2m. They are VERY strict and we have to wear masks in supermarkets, inside restaurants if you get up from your table and any inside space.

We have not eaten out again since as there's been a spike in cases in Lagos due to an illegal party. You can only have up to 20 people and they had over 100. Massive outbreak. over 110 cases from that one incident. 

We now cook and experiment with new recipes 

What's the new normal like in Canada?


----------



## Taylor

PiP said:


> That was last year, Taylor. Restaurants here are only open to 50% capacity. We've only eaten out once since we came out of lockdown (state of emergency) and that was on the terrace. I had a craving for proper Italian thin crust pizza baked in a proper pizza oven. Hmmm... So... as there were only a couple of diners, the tables were well spaced, all the staff wore masks and were continually spraying the tables and chairs with disinfectant we decided to go for it. After nine weeks in lockdown a pizza never tasted so good  Social distancing in Portugal is 2m. They are VERY strict and we have to wear masks in supermarkets, inside restaurants if you get up from your table and any inside space.
> 
> We have not eaten out again since as there's been a spike in cases in Lagos due to an illegal party. You can only have up to 20 people and they had over 100. Massive outbreak. over 110 cases from that one incident.
> 
> We now cook and experiment with new recipes
> 
> What's the new normal like in Canada?



I am in the Western side where there are less cases per capita.  Masks are not mandatory in public.  Same social distancing, 6 feet.  Generally in supermarkets people respect it.  However, they have recently opened up parks and courts and there, people are less diligent.  I play tennis three times a week but only with the same people and we use our own balls. 

 I have been in a restaurant once, and it was similar to your experience, except the customers did not need to wear a mask.  

We used to go south to Arizona twice a year, but the American border is now closed to non-essential travel.  

Today we will take a ferry to travel up the coast, but we will not be permitted to leave the car park and go upstairs into the seating and restaurant area of the vessel.  Before Covid, you were not allowed to stay on the carpark level.  I believe it was because if the ship where to sink, they would not be able to save you, if you were in your car.  Not sure what their risk analysis looks like now.  :roll:


----------



## Irwin

Patty melts with corn-on-the-cob.


----------



## Matchu

It was a disgusting mess.  Party pack of chicken drumsticks/crinkle chips/butter beans/& spinach.  Really very gross avante garde, chicken skins broiled, depression moment.  Possibly under £5 a head?


----------



## Sinister

Homemade Chicken Pozole and a Blueberry Grunt.  Pozole is good, despite using chicken instead of pork.  Anything is better than its original ingredient.  Still add hot sauce, lime juice, cilantro and tortilla chips to my bowl.  Heresy, I know.

Blueberries finally came in a couple of days ago and I took the opportunity to cook one of my favorite recipes from my Nero Wolfe cookbook.  Used up all the wild plums from a week ago.  Pitted them, crushed them and shoved them into a primary fermenter with some champagne yeast.

I have blackberries in now.  No clue what to do with them.  Open to suggestions.

-Sin


----------



## Olly Buckle

Blackberry and apple pie, it won't use lots of them, but it is one of their best uses.


----------



## Sinister

Olly Buckle said:


> Blackberry and apple pie, it won't use lots of them, but it is one of their best uses.


I've never thought to combine them!  That's genius, actually.  Can't believe I've never heard of that...  I'm sold, looking up a recipe now.

-Sin


----------



## PiP

Sinister said:


> I've never thought to combine them!  That's genius, actually.  Can't believe I've never heard of that...  I'm sold, looking up a recipe now.
> 
> -Sin


Try blackberry and apple crumble


----------



## Sinister

PiP said:


> Try blackberry and apple crumble


Okay, so now...crumbles have like a crunchy topping, yes?  Kind of like a cobbler?  I've heard of it, but never had some.

-Sin


----------



## PiP

Sinister said:


> Okay, so now...crumbles have like a crunchy topping, yes?  Kind of like a cobbler?  I've heard of it, but never had some.
> 
> -Sin


here you go









						Easy Apple Berry Crumble
					


Whether you call it a crumble or a crisp, a layer of juicy apples and berries is topped with a buttery crumble in this fabulous recipe that can be frozen or made ahead.





					vintagekitchennotes.com


----------



## Sinister

Okay...yeah.  This is a total step up from a cobbler.  God, now this is making me think how lazy my family was that they brought cobblers to pot-lucks instead of this.  I used to make blueberry muffins with a very similar crumb topping.

Thanks, PiP.  Gonna go pick some out of the Ertan Deep and wait til the temp is cool enough to heat up my oven.  Prolly pick up some granny smiths, while I'm at it.  My apple trees don't produce much these days.  ^^

-Sin


----------



## Mark Twain't

I'm a very keen cook, I love to try new things and develop recipes. Love to watch shows like Masterchef for inspiration. Tonight, we had








Fish Fingers, Chips & Spaghetti Hoops.


----------



## PiP

Mark Twain't said:


> I'm a very keen cook, I love to try new things and develop recipes. Love to watch shows like Masterchef for inspiration. Tonight, we had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fish Fingers, Chips & Spaghetti Hoops.


Yer nair 'ad musheeee peas, lad?


----------



## Mark Twain't

PiP said:


> Yer nair 'ad musheeee peas, lad?



Blecchhh! Although Mrs Twain't likes them but she's from oop north.

Now curry sauce, that's a whole other level.


----------



## Sinister

Lemonade, Pimento Cheese and Chicken Salad sandwiches with kale wilted with garlic, vinegar and cayenne.

All store bought this time, cept the kale.  I'm cutting back on all the cooking and extravagant food.  Had Marco's Pizza yesterday.  Call it a relapse.


-Sin


----------



## River Rose

Sinister said:


> Lemonade, Pimento Cheese and Chicken Salad sandwiches with kale wilted with garlic, vinegar and cayenne.
> 
> All store bought this time, cept the kale.  I'm cutting back on all the cooking and extravagant food.  Had Marco's Pizza yesterday.  Call it a relapse.
> 
> 
> -Sin


Nah. Not a relapse. It’s just balance.


----------



## Olly Buckle

The missus has gone to help out her sister and I was working in the garden until eight o'clock, so I got a takeaway from the local Indian. Lamb curry and rice, first time I have eaten meat in ages, possibly eighteen months. Now that's what you call a relapse, Sinister.


----------



## Sinister

Well, relapse aside, I've worked hard today, so I'm treating myself.  It's one of my easy-to-make stand-by skillet dishes, Shrimp and Orzo.  Groceries were just delivered to me, so I'm going all-out.  Spicy, plenty of parm cheese, basil and cherry tomatoes for a bit of an acidic tang.  Still haven't made the blackberry and apple crumble.  Might do that as well.  I need a good desert, plus I think I have some ice cream to make it ala mode.

Then to the bitter task of moving the wine to a secondary fermenter.  I'm really hoping I didn't kill all the yeast, somehow. 

-Sin


----------



## Taylor

I'm making a bolognese with lots of garlic...yum!


----------



## Sinister

Fully-dressed cheeseburgers with special seasoning.

-Sin


----------



## Taylor

Barbequed beef kabobs, rice, greek salad, and sweet corn picked from the garden.


----------



## Turnbull

I had brioche and thinly sliced steak.  Not the best combination, but it worked.


----------



## Mark Twain't

Had homemade (by me) lasagna with enough left over to freeze so I can have it next week when Mrs Twain't is away.


----------



## Matchu

Ham, egg 'n chips.  Then afterward a secret chip butty.  Then really late I went to eat some of the cheese I bought when I made friends with the cheese man from the cheese shop.  It didn't taste of superior cheese really - Lincolnshire poacher/an unpasteurised cheddar/some soft cheese called Chauce.  I'd visited him for tellagio [sp] for my wife's exciting sausage/squash lasagne recipe which is now only memories. [good]

I know you ^ made lasagne but I reached saturation with all lasagnes.   Lasagnes since 1982.   'Mmmm'...slop, slop, slop on the plate, slop.

Also I told the cheese man about the 'Lincolnshire Poacher.' He didn't register.  I apologised for twittering and he said that was all right.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Morrocan veg and cous cous followed by a tuna sweetcorn, salad baguette, and then a banana with raspberry slit ice cream, raspberry jam and cream


----------



## Mark Twain't

Tofu steaks.


----------



## Sinister

My father came by and cooked salsa verde carnitas.  It's always good to see him and that dish is a classic.  He's going to stay the weekend.  Now if I can just convince him to make his General Tso's chicken...

-Sin


----------



## Mark Twain't

Portabello mushrooms with stilton


----------



## VRanger

Mark Twain't said:


> Portabello mushrooms with stilton


There are days I could settle for just the Still.

To conform to the thread ... we had a hamburger, a hot dog, and potato salad for dinner. I grilled brats and a generous supply of hot dogs Thursday, so we're set for wonderful tasting grilled hot dogs for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Mark Twain't

vranger said:


> I grilled brats


I know kids can be a pain but...


----------



## Sinister

Roast beef & cheddar sandwiches with horseradish and a homemade dill, garlic and cayenne pickle.  Washed down with a diet coke.


-Sin


----------



## Olly Buckle

Last night we had cauliflower and broccoli cheese, with potatoes, runner beans and tomatoes from the garden. Those just dug potatoes are lovely, I'll eat them on their own. Gooseberry crumble for afters, our gooseberries too, but from the freezer.


----------



## Mark Twain't

Lamb meatballs with feta & courgetti (or zoodles to our American cousins)


----------



## Sinister

I have a recipe for chocolate "courgette" bread.  It is wonderful.  I'm allergic to chocolate, so I can't eat much.  But it's worth taking a few Benadryl and some tums. 

-Sin


----------



## Sinister

A Greek Gyro skillet, with chicken, jackfruit, the aforementioned courgettes, red bell peppers, rice, tomatoes, cukes, kalamata olives and feta.

Never made this dish before, but I usually take a dim view of a "Gyro" recipe without tzatziki sauce.  We'll see.

*As an aside:*
British people:  "You yanks say 'herb' like French people!"
Also British people:  "Where are my courgettes?"

Had to get that off my chest...  That'll show David Mitchell for making fun of my national accent...

-Sin


----------



## Bloggsworth

Spaghetti in the style of Bologna...


----------



## Mark Twain't

Good old mushroom risotto


----------



## Olly Buckle

Olive ciabatta, spag. and a left over mixed veg thing with added green lentils; stewed plums and cornflakes, and a slice of ginger cake.


----------



## Sinister

Pork Tenderloin medallions deep-fried after being dry-rubbed with braised mushrooms and potatoes roasted in the oven and some salad.

Nothing like the exact opposite of a healthy meal once in a great while.  Let me tell you something, I'm a rainbow in the dark over here.  My presentation game is not tip-top, but I cook these elaborate meals for just myself and coast for days on leftovers.  I should've found a partner who likes good food and couldn't or wouldn't cook.  It would've been an easy path to appreciation and a step closer to self-actualization. lol

-Sin


----------



## Mark Twain't

Macaroni cheese although we seem to have adopted the American Mac 'n' cheese over here.


----------



## VRanger

We just applied a rub and put two pans of ribs in the oven. The local butcher store had ribs on sale last week ... 30 lbs for $25, so I bought two boxes. We vacuum packed and froze all but the ones baking today. Actually, continued to freeze. They came frozen, which made them damned hard to separate rack from rack to package. They'd only bother to put separators between SOME of the racks.

For our British members, that's 30 lbs in weight, which I only mention because of this:
A British couple who are friends of ours visited us in Charlotte many years back. Guy was telling my son and me about his method for creating charcoal. He bragged he could take 10 lbs of wood and turn it into 20 lbs of charcoal. My son and I looked at each other in confusion. This process reminded us of alchemy. How could he end up with double the weight? Then we both tipped at the same moment he was talking Pounds Sterling, not pounds scale. We broke out laughing together, and it was Guy's turn to look confused until I explained what our disconnect had been.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Only confusing aurally, vranger. lb is an abbreviation of libra pondo, latin for 'pound weight', so lbs is never £ as in pounds, money.


----------



## Mark Twain't

Olly Buckle said:


> Only confusing aurally, vranger. lb is an abbreviation of libra pondo, latin for 'pound weight', so lbs is never £ as in pounds, money.


To add to that, if we hear 'pounds of', we will think of weight rather than currency. We would normally say 'pounds worth of' if we're talking about money as I'm sure Americans do with dollars.


----------



## Theglasshouse

Scrambled eggs, with green herring, salad with some Parmesan cheese.


----------



## Olly Buckle

I have had them salted and pickled in vinegar, but green herrings don't sound too wonderful.


----------



## Theglasshouse

Well the idea is with scrambled eggs it neutralizes the flavor of the green herrings. Alone I don't think I like the taste of green herrings especially with rice. But there are other people who like it in my family. The recipe is easy to make and is worth a try. So with the recipe for me at least, the green herrings don't have a strong flavor which I tend to dislike because it's kind of a pungent flavor without the scrambled eggs (which is neutralized). They are mixed in when the eggs are made I am guessing. However, I also like it since I don't feel hungry since fish has a lot of protein as do eggs. It is also low in fat. So this is a cardiologist that probably recommended it.  I eat eggs 3 times a week at least as a meal.


----------



## Mark Twain't

Well, we were supposed to be having souvlaki but, despite the best before date being the 3rd and it being put in the freezer on Tuesday when it was delivered, it smelled disgusting and went in the bin!

So we had fish fingers in flatbreads.


----------



## Matchu

Nothing to eat.  My wife giving up on me as a consumer of her food love:

'Some red meat awaits in our fridge or the cat food sat on the shelf,' she said [_hicc-hicc, and a  v v hicc_]

'What about my tummy?'

<<BEYONCE MUSIC>>


----------



## indianroads

Chocolate cake and banana pudding.

It's great being a grown-up that can do as he pleases.


----------



## Mark Twain't

As we went out for lunch, we had smoked salmon and cream cheese bagels for dinner.


----------



## Taylor

Take out sushi with miso soup...yay!


----------



## Olly Buckle

The first missus used to make miso soup for breakfast, it makes a good start to the day.
Last night it was veg casserole with just about everything in, butternut squash, parsnip, turnip, swede, onion, leek, the lot. Cobblers on top and mash potato and cabbage with it.


----------



## Deleted member 64995

Potato and mushroom


----------



## Olly Buckle

LadySilence said:


> Potato and mushroom


How? My imagination is trying to decide if that was mashed potato with fried onions, or potato and mushroom sliced finely and layered in a pan then cooked with cream in the oven.  

Poached egg and fried tomatoes on toast with banana and ice-cream after.


----------



## Mark Twain't

Chicken, leeks, mushrooms and cauli-rice. No carbs here.


----------



## Deleted member 64995

Olly Buckle said:


> How? My imagination is trying to decide if that was mashed potato with fried onions, or potato and mushroom sliced finely and layered in a pan then cooked with cream in the oven.
> 
> Poached egg and fried tomatoes on toast with banana and ice-cream after.


Cook in a pan with a little butter and a little grated cheese.


----------



## Mark Twain't

Portabello mushrooms stuffed with stilton with a feta salad and blue cheese dressing.


----------



## Taylor

I'm making a shrimp and artichoke fettuccine flavoured with garlic and lemon, then dressed with fresh tomatoes and parsley from the garden.


----------



## Sinister

No, Ladies and Gentlemen....  The time for talk of home-cooked meals is over.  For it is the 18th of September, time to go see a professional.

For on the 18th of September an annual event in my area draws the anticipation of any local human cursed with tastebuds.  People always have the few meals of the year that they look forward to the most.  Your mind is already thinking of Christmas and Thanksgiving or any regional analog.  You give them a spare thought as they draw closer, certainly.  Maybe you've already made your mind up about menu or maybe you have the same thing every year.  But this meal is the exact same every year...

Because a local Catholic School, every year, fills the countryside with smoke...from the greatest KY BBQ ever.  Mutton, Pork, Burgoo, Chicken...all that, they build inside a smoker the size of a train station.  An older black man, with a bit of a lanky slump, apron and a chef's hat wielding a sauce-covered mop as a scepter.  He rules this land, in September.  He is royalty here.  He has been slathering racks of meat with a vetted recipe from generations ago and smoking them in September since before I was born.

I was so happy, it only took 1 hour to get it this year and I got four lbs.  That's vittles for the next couple of days, for sure.  Cheers.

-Sin


----------



## Mark Twain't

Could've sworn I ordered some chicken to make a curry but nope. So I looked in the fridge. Mushrooms, baby corn, mange tout, peppers. Veggy curry with cauliflower rice and delicious it was.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Vegetable goulash, lovely thick, spicy sauce, made with tomatoes from the garden, mashed potatoe, and probably about the last of this year's runner beans, we might get one more picking with a bit of rain.


----------



## Mark Twain't

Had some sausages in the fridge. Cut them up and fried them over, served with penne pasta and pesto. Deeeelicious!


----------



## cozwry

Mark Twain't said:


> Had some sausages in the fridge. Cut them up and fried them over, served with penne pasta and pesto. Deeeelicious!


Sounds better than potato in jacket.


----------



## Theglasshouse

Eggplant parmigiana, chicken meatloaf, salad ( lettuce), beans.


----------



## LoveofWriting

Ribs!!! MMM..


----------



## Olly Buckle

Beans on cheese on toast, total decadence, used white bread.


----------



## Mark Twain't

Fish fingers, fried egg & spaghetti hoops.


----------



## Sinister

Collard Greens cooked with ham hocks and Roast Scarborough Turkey Thighs.  A bowl of Acai puree with berries and granola/coconut flakes for dessert.

THIS is me properly breaking-in my new stove.

-Sin


----------



## Matchu

That is a very American meal - to my mind.

 I can picture collard greens, I have eaten collard greens, like a side portion of cabbage.

 I can picture a ham hock.

But then the addition of turkey thighs would make me cry or run out of the room.  What about mashed potato?  'Scarborough' turkey thighs - what's that, with respect?

I can't remember what acai is.  I'm sure it tastes nice, nicer than that horrific Icelandic skyr that they're marketing over here.  Nobody will eat skyr.

...

I was chef tonight:  pork/leeks/green beans/rice/cheese sauce - fat man special.  All best, see you.


----------



## Sinister

Matchu said:


> That is a very American meal - to my mind.
> 
> I can picture collard greens, I have eaten collard greens, like a side portion of cabbage.
> 
> I can picture a ham hock.
> 
> But then the addition of turkey thighs would make me cry or run out of the room.  What about mashed potato?  'Scarborough' turkey thighs - what's that, with respect?
> 
> I can't remember what acai is.  I'm sure it tastes nice, nicer than that horrific Icelandic skyr that they're marketing over here.  Nobody will eat skyr.
> 
> ...
> 
> I was chef tonight:  pork/leeks/green beans/rice/cheese sauce - fat man special.  All best, see you.


Well, the Turkey Thighs are separate, not in the greens.  The collard greens are a very Southern American thing, they say.  I've always eaten them, so they're second nature to me.  Very much a comfort food from childhood.  Basically cooked greens that taste of bacon.  But Scarborough Turkey thighs, in the respect that they're cooked with Parsley, Sage, Rosemary and Thyme.  Like the famous folk song.

As for Mashed Potatoes...  They would be a perfect addition, really.  I love them.  But I both didn't think of em, and am too loopy on cough medicine to trust myself with a peeler.  lol

Acai is more of a hippie food, I suppose.  But it's something looks a lot like and tastes like a Blueberry.  These are premade, though.  Bought a package of four frozen bowls of it.  Very tasty and supposedly good for you.  They're my penance for the Collard Greens with ham hocks.  lol

I'm not familiar with Skyr.  Sounds interesting, though.

-Sin


----------



## Bloggsworth

Steak and kidney pie with pickled red cabbage...


----------



## Matchu

Umm, sounds a bit homeopathic without potatoes?


----------



## Sinister

Ebi nigiri, hamachi nigiri, an unagi maki and some tako sansai.  With an Acai bowl for dessert. 

Lost two of the greatest Sushi bars in the tristate.  One was built primarily to cater to Japanese nationals touring the local Toyota factory.  God, it had amazing sushi.  It had a great barbeque eel bento, wonderful tonkatsu, and when in the katsu curry it just made your stomach feel hugged.  Plus, they stocked some pretty great brands of unfiltered sake.  All gone now.  Can't even find some decent takoyaki anymore.  This sushi'll do, but it's third-best and that's generous.

And yeah, that's right...I left the house today.  Had to get some Turkey Day supplies and fresh coffee beans, so I ordered some sushi to go.

-Sin


----------



## Olly Buckle

Veggie sausages with mash potato and asparagus, French beans, cabbage, carrot, sweet corn, tomatoes, parsnips.


----------



## Mark Twain't

Will be having bacon, eggs, black pudding & cauliflower hash browns. Yes, we're having breakfast for dinner!


----------



## PiP

Mark Twain't said:


> Will be having bacon, eggs, black pudding & cauliflower hash browns. Yes, we're having breakfast for dinner!


Cauliflower hash browns...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




sounds like you are on the Keto diet 

Today we are having breaded fish and chips AND maybe mushy peas... courtesy of Iceland Overseas... a rare treat as the price tag is ... I could buy fresh fish cheaper but it is a faff to cook.


----------



## Mark Twain't

PiP said:


> sounds like you are on the Keto diet


Not quite but we're trying to keep carbs down. We buy them frozen and they're actually quite nice.


PiP said:


> Today we are having breaded fish and chips AND maybe mushy peas... courtesy of Iceland Overseas... a rare treat as the price tag is ... I could buy fresh fish cheaper but it is a faff to cook.


Love fish & chips. If only we could get decent fresh fish but we live at the furthest point from the coast in the UK and the decent stuff rarely becomes available this far inland.


----------



## PiP

Mark Twain't said:


> Not quite but we're trying to keep carbs down. We buy them frozen and they're actually quite nice.


I've made them LoL unfortunately, I never put enough curry powder and piri piri in to disguise the taste. You have reminded me I must make some more as I need to go back on the Keto for a month ... I've put on 6kg over the summer.

Have you tried cauliflower rice?


----------



## Mark Twain't

PiP said:


> I've put on 6kg over the summer


I've found a way to eat whatever I want and not put on any weight...............I binned the scales!


PiP said:


> Have you tried cauliflower rice?


I have some in the freezer. It's not bad, I tend to serve it with curry or stew so the sauce mixes with it.


----------



## PiP

The perfect diet solution


----------



## Sinister

Homemade Waldorf salad, a bourbon sour and a sense of unease.

-Sin


----------



## Mark Twain't

Tuna pasta bake followed by tiramisu.


----------



## VRanger

Can breakfast count? I made coconut rum pancakes. First time, and they turned out great.  Not real coconut, and not real rum ... a half-cap of extract for each.


----------



## Mark Twain't

VRanger said:


> Can breakfast count? I made coconut rum pancakes. First time, and they turned out great.  Not real coconut, and not real rum ... a half-cap of extract for each.


Would they survive being posted to the UK?


----------



## Mark Twain't

Lamb meatballs in a barbecue sauce with courgette and feta.


----------



## Sinister

Fried Coconut shrimp with Mango-Rum dipping sauce and a Mediterranean Pasta Salad.  The shrimp is a simple recipe, expensive for me.  Shrimp ain't cheap.  But I cook it once a year or so...  As an excuse to buy rum and it's an old favorite.  Not very seasonal, but I had a craving and I needed something...comforting.  

I bought the salad at a Fresh Market.  I'm leaving the house more and more lately.  Must be the time of year...

-Sin


----------



## Sinister

Well, bloody hell.  I have set off every smoke detector in my house.

I'm making Pork chops in a Mushroom Cream sauce for New Years.  Gives me something to do, but I have severely upset the dogs.  Poor puppers.

-Sin


----------



## Taylor

Roast beef with garlic mash potatoes, veggies, and Yorkshire pudding.


----------



## Mark Twain't

Taylor said:


> Roast beef with garlic mash potatoes, veggies, and Yorkshire pudding.


How British of you.


----------



## Mark Twain't

Lamb rumps with rosemary roast potatoes and savoy cabbage with bacon and creme fraiche accompanied by Barolo.

Dessert was apple and mincemeat crumble with custard.

Happy New Year!


----------



## PiP

Today, we have leftovers. Last night we had gammon, mashed spuds, baked beans and cauliflower with cheese sauce. We are both so pigged out after Christmas and then my birthday so when it came to NYE we could not face more rich food or alcohol. (never thought I'd say that!). Besides, the annual diet starts today...


----------



## Olly Buckle

Mark Twain't said:


> How British of you.


This is the new British, I remember when I was a boy my parents only using garlic at weekends, my father's work colleagues found it so offensive and French.

We had pizza and a huge fruit salad.


----------



## Taylor

Mark Twain't said:


> How British of you.


Yes, my husband is from London England and he makes a mean Yorkshire.


----------



## Mark Twain't

Taylor said:


> Yes, my husband is from London England and he makes a mean Yorkshire.


Good man, can't beat a good Yorkshire puddin'.


----------



## Sinister

Chicken Parmesan with a salad.  It's a variation on a Rachel Ray recipe.  Despite what she does to the English language, her recipes are very solid.  The absolute summit is her Fish Tacos with Asian slaw.  If you feel adventurous, look em up.  So good.  Unfortunately, almost all of her recipes are messy to make.

-Sin


----------



## Bloggsworth

Loin of pork with cauliflower cheese, and a mushroom sauce made with butter, double cream (heavy cream for those of you across the pond) and a splash of port...


----------



## PrairieHostage

When I make something worthy of this thread, I'll be back. Too ashamed to say what I had tonight.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Chili tofu and rice.


----------



## Mark Twain't

Shepherds Pie. A teaspoon of marmite gives it added umame.


----------



## Earp

Deli turkey on a Everything bagel and some chili.


----------



## Mark Twain't

Haggis with sauté potatoes and savoy cabbage with bacon & créme fraiche.


----------



## Bloggsworth

Chicken byriani.


----------



## Sinister

Cornmeal catfish & masala shrimp with rhubarb pickled cherry chutney, banana korma yogurt, tamarind fig gravy, ginger grits, greens, mint, cilantro, and a cashew vinaigrette.  Also had a Sweet potato flatbread with a duck chorizo, verde queso, grilled apple, candied pasilla onion, cumin crème fraîche, and cilantro.

My sister took me out to dinner the other day and I forgot to strut how awesome it was.  That was copied from ETC.'s menu in Nashville.  It was delicious.  I know of the chef responsible and having eaten there before, I picked Catfish because I do not like it.  Always challenge this chef, she will turn your least favorite foods against you.

If you're wondering, I'm eating cold chicken tendies with Betty Crocker brownies tonight.

-Sin


----------



## Bloggsworth

Curry is about the only thing I can taste while having chemotherapy...


----------



## Matchu

Lamb chops.  I ate about 13 lamb chops.  Lamb chops are a loving gift from my wife.  She eats half a chop.  Red cabbage, string beans, gravy and those horrible little wart-potatoes that come from Italy, no substitute for traditional, the boiled boil-potatoes of the 1950s.  It is my wife’s birthday tomorrow, she was expecting a crab but the fisherman said ‘no crabs because of the storms.’  I told him at the doorstep - ‘well, all of the surfers are out on the water, perhaps one of those heroes might catch a crab, hoh hoh’ but he never understood my dialect.  He’s very fisherfolk with his comprehension, so no crab for my wife’s birthday.  We got some boil in the bag mussels, and I bought perfume so should be okay.


----------



## Mark Twain't

Mushroom & Paneer curry.


----------



## Olly Buckle

We had bream topped with chili and shredded spring onion on mash potato with sugar snap peas and broccoli.


----------



## indianroads

I grew up a poor boy and don't care for fancy food - my wife appreciates this, and has promised to heat up a pizza for us tonight. Perfect.


----------



## Olly Buckle

indianroads said:


> I grew up a poor boy and don't care for fancy food - my wife appreciates this, and has promised to heat up a pizza for us tonight. Perfect.



My mother studied French at university and spent a year in France in the late 1920's, which made her an adventurous cook, but I actually prefer very plain food, pizza has too many things on top, and I make porridge with oats, salt and water, no milk in it, which horrifies my missus and children. Takes all sorts. 
Missus works late tonight and dinner is down to me, so it will be baked potatoes with cheese and salad.


----------



## Mark Twain't

indianroads said:


> I grew up a poor boy and don't care for fancy food - my wife appreciates this, and has promised to heat up a pizza for us tonight. Perfect.


We were by no means poor, nor were we particularly well off but I was incredibly fussy as a kid with regards to food. I wouldn't even touch pizza. Burgers and sausages were my favourite and, even though I still love them, my tastes broadened immensely after I left home.

Still plenty I don't like though, tomatoes and avocados being at the top of that list.


----------



## Firemajic

I love reading this thread! I almost never put much thought into what I will eat... I get so wrapped up in my artwork that by the time I take a break, I am starving, when I am blowing glass, I can't stop when I want, so when I do get time to eat, I scavenge whatever is quick and easy, the other day I found a can of pumpkin pie mix [ I had plans a year ago to make a pie] and I ate it out of the can, it was not bad...lol... anyway, I love this thread and one day I will cook myself a proper meal... maybe... hopefully


----------



## Mark Twain't

Smoked Haddock, tenderstem broccoli & cauliflower has browns.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Mrs was working late tonight so down to me. Baked potato with cheese, silver skin pickled onions, plum chutney and salad followed by left over apple pie and custard.


----------



## indianroads

Left over pizza tonight. Yum.


----------



## Sinister

I'm having dinner at 6 AM.  You want to throw hands over it?  Come at me.  When I'm eating dinner at 6 in morning, you know I have nothing left to lose.  Just got through one of the roughest stomach aches of my life.  I felt M.I.S.E.R.A.B.L.E.

So, believe it or not the only thing I wanted to eat was Shakshuka.  _shrugs_

My sister only wants Mexican food when her stomach is upset.  I think everyone has a comfort food.  Mine is a hot bowl of Shakshuka and a glass of juice.

-Sin


----------



## indianroads

Freddy's - I got the single burger + their fries (awesome) + a chocolate custard with strawberries mixed in.


----------



## Mark Twain't

Slow roasted pork belly


----------



## Theglasshouse

I had quinoa, salad, chicken breast, and sweet yams. The sweet yams are a long story. The short version is that 3 dentists failed my mother and she is trying to get her tooth implants inserted again since she has a prosthetic one, and she can't eat properly. She needs to go again. But the prosthetic one keeps failing because of the dentist's laboratory not being making a professional one (an artificial mold or dental implants for lack of a better word). I only had a mid-size yam. 1 cup quinoa, and 3 pieces of chicken, and the rest was salad. that's how to eat healthier. (everything is measured)


----------



## Olly Buckle

Glasshouse, of the last few meals that definitely sounds not just the healthiest, but also the one I would most enjoy .

Sinister, my friend insists she has the infallible cure for any stomach upset. She drinks the whole of one of the largest size bottles of Coca Cola, I reckon if the sugar doesn't kill you it will probably kill everything else in your stomach  

Went to see daughter and granddaughter so ate there. Hmmm..


----------



## Sinister

I have had ice-cold carbonated drinks help an upset stomach.  I usually turn to a ginger beer.  But I think deep down, it's one of those things where we all turn to our favorite comfort foods, so long as they're not overly rich.  But I'm not a big coke fan, either.

There's a lot of humbug about what does and doesn't help.  I've heard a Doctor explain to me that a cold washcloth, or cold in-general, doesn't help nausea.  There's bridge for people who will say anything, honestly.  If it works for you, then that's what matters most, no matter how bizarre.  Least that's my feeling.

-Sin


----------



## indianroads

Taco Bell tonight.
With the wife away I took the opportunity to watch the TV adaption of Brave New World - as adaptations go the series wasn't bad, different than the book but I've grown to accept that sort of things.


----------



## Sinister

How to be happy in life was once explained in a Peanuts comic strip as owning a lake and a convertible.  "If it's raining, you can say: 'Well, it'll fill my lake' and if it's sunny, you can drive around in your convertible."

Burger King, Arby's, McDonalds and Taco Bell are my lakes.  Etch, Etc, The Brown Hotel, Rodizio Steakhouse and the Iwataya Sushi Bar are my convertibles.
Sadly, I can't afford convertibles and my only lake is surrounded by the Ertan Deep, so I eat homecooked meals 90% of the time.

*Do not tell PiP I said that about Burger King and McDonalds!  *She is not a fan.  lol  Don't need to go down in the estimation of a staff member.

I joke.  But tonight, it's looking like either Gyoza, Tamales or Linguine, all frozen Trader Joe varieties, sadly.  So it's kind of like a convertible that's been drowned in a lake.  =/

-Sin


----------



## indianroads

Sinister said:


> How to be happy in life was once explained in a Peanuts comic strip as owning a lake and a convertible.  "If it's raining, you can say: 'Well, it'll fill my lake' and if it's sunny, you can drive around in your convertible."
> 
> Burger King, Arby's, McDonalds and Taco Bell are my lakes.  Etch, Etc, The Brown Hotel, Rodizio Steakhouse and the Iwataya Sushi Bar are my convertibles.
> Sadly, I can't afford convertibles and my only lake is surrounded by the Ertan Deep, so I eat homecooked meals 90% of the time.
> 
> *Do not tell PiP I said that about Burger King and McDonalds!  *She is not a fan.  lol  Don't need to go down in the estimation of a staff member.
> 
> I joke.  But tonight, it's looking like either Gyoza, Tamales or Linguine, all frozen Trader Joe varieties, sadly.  So it's kind of like a convertible that's been drowned in a lake.  =/
> 
> -Sin


I eat to survive, it's not some sort of sport or art form. I also have issues with spicy or ... let's just call it odd food. At the restaurants we visit, I usually have ONE ... maybe TWO items I will eat, the rest are strange and dangerous and so I keep away from them.

Phony meat seems suspicious because I saw the movie Soylent Green, and I also stay away from food that looks like it can fight back, like octopus and squid. Sushi is ok, but only so long as it is something I recognize.


----------



## PrairieHostage

...food that can fight back  me too!!

My meal today is so good. Back on one meal/day and low carb (some days keto). I want to look good for my book launch. Kidding not kidding. Chicken broccoli omelet with onions, parmesan, garlic and salt dipped in salsa and sour cream.


----------



## Mark Twain't

Pan roasted chicken breast, tenderstem broccoli and Spanish garlic & paprika cauliflower.


----------



## Theglasshouse

indianroads said:


> I eat to survive, it's not some sort of sport or art form. I also have issues with spicy or ... let's just call it odd food. At the restaurants we visit, I usually have ONE ... maybe TWO items I will eat, the rest are strange and dangerous and so I keep away from them.
> 
> Phony meat seems suspicious because I saw the movie Soylent Green, and I also stay away from food that looks like it can fight back, like octopus and squid. Sushi is ok, but only so long as it is something I recognize.


I don't eat as a sport either. Usually for me and my family we just eat things low in fat. I find it amusing that a squid or octopus could fight back.

For example today I ate scrambled eggs mixed with vegetables with these starchy vegetables no more than a cup (starch can be fattening). The vegetable itself isn't worth translating I think since no one eats it I bet.

To live an even longer life it's this sort of thinking I agree with. The heart can be a fragile organ. Going to the nutritionist is essential to keep it healthy and from clogging. I suggest people if fearing heart disease get a special diet for eating low fat. In my family my father went through 3 operations to unclog the heart. That's because we were eating a lot of fat. We should take advantage of nutritionists to eat healthy and keep our weight in the normal health range.


----------



## Taylor

Lemon-baked Salmon, broccoli, carrots, and peas.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Theglasshouse said:


> To live an even longer life it's this sort of thinking I agree with. The heart can be a fragile organ. Going to the nutritionist is essential to keep it healthy and from clogging. I suggest people if fearing heart disease get a special diet for eating low fat. In my family my father went through 3 operations to unclog the heart. That's because we were eating a lot of fat. We should take advantage of nutritionists to eat healthy and keep our weight in the normal health range.



You just never know. Here I am at 77,having lived a wild and hedonistic life an look like going on a while yet. My first wife died back in '95 I think it was, friends and relations fall around me, I have gone from being the youngest in the family to being the oldest. The old heart goes off on strange, arrhythmic variations sometimes, a bit like me, but by the time a doctor gets me wired up to a machine everything is back to normal and steady as a rock. Yes, I am veggie but it's because I don't like the thought of killing. I pile my veggie burger with fried onions, eat chocolate for afters, and indulge in all I enjoy. 
Would I rather live a long and careful life or a shot life but a happy one? What luck! I seem to be getting the best of both worlds!


----------



## Taylor

Spinach, Dijon mustard meatloaf served with carrots, broccoli, and leeks.


----------



## D. L. Keur

A rump roast and veggies.


----------



## Darkkin

Porcupine meatballs and mustard mashed potatoes.


----------



## indianroads

Number 2 grand daughter is over at our house for a week during Spring Break - so, I'll probably heat up a can of soup.


----------



## D. L. Keur

indianroads said:


> Number 2 grand daughter is over at our house for a week during Spring Break - so, I'll probably heat up a can of soup.


Won't sustain much muscle _that_ way!


----------



## Mark Twain't

Chicken Souvlaki, supplied by a local Greek pub.


----------



## D. L. Keur

Mark Twain't said:


> Chicken Souvlaki, supplied by a local Greek pub.


[Leaves out a shrill whistle]  Hey, everybody!  We're heading t Twain't's place tonight.  Good viddles!


----------



## Mark Twain't

D. L. Keur said:


> [Leaves out a shrill whistle]  Hey, everybody!  We're heading t Twain't's place tonight.  Good viddles!


Sorry to disappoint, that was actually last night but be consoled that you would never have got the flights to have made it here on time.

Doing spicy chicken noodles tonight though. You've got 7 hours, chop chop!


----------



## D. L. Keur

Mark Twain't said:


> Sorry to disappoint, that was actually last night but be consoled that you would never have got the flights to have made it here on time.
> 
> Doing spicy chicken noodles tonight though. You've got 7 hours, chop chop!


Wouldn't you be surprised....


----------



## Mark Twain't

D. L. Keur said:


> Wouldn't you be surprised....


From where you are, I'd be shocked. You'll have to invent time-travel!


----------



## D. L. Keur

Mark Twain't said:


> From where you are, I'd be shocked. You'll have to invent time-travel!


No problem.  I'll just hitch a ride on the galactic taxi, i.e. li'l red phone booth.


----------



## Mark Twain't

D. L. Keur said:


> No problem.  I'll just hitch a ride on the galactic taxi, i.e. li'l red phone booth.


Excellent. I'll expect you at 7. Red or white?


----------



## D. L. Keur

Mark Twain't said:


> Excellent. I'll expect you at 7. Red or white?


White, please.


----------



## Mark Twain't

D. L. Keur said:


> White, please.


I've a nice Vermentino, I'll put it in the fridge.


----------



## Bagit

My daughter cooked southwestern-spiced pre-flavored boneless pork chops in the air fryer tonight. They were lip-smacking tender perfection alongside applesauce smothered with ground cinnamon.


----------



## S J Ward

Home-made Lasagne, my wife, Julie made it. Daughter, Louise, calls it 'Slops' or air quotes when she calls it 'Lasagne'. But it is sooooo tasty


----------



## PrairieHostage

A sampling of practically everything off the menu from Agave Authentic Mexican Grill. Having it delivered to my son's castle. Told you I don't cook


----------



## Sinister

Liver and onions, breaded and pan-fried.  Some orange juice and a raspberry Pączki*.

-Sin*


----------



## Theglasshouse

Salad, starchy vegetables one cup (potatoes), and tuna.


----------



## Sinister

Tonight is shrimp ceviche with orange juice and a slice of chilled carrot cake.  Not my all-time favorite, but it's healthy and the carrot cake is a bribe/compensation.

-Sin


----------



## Taylor

I better stop writing and get a move on if we're going to have homemade tomato-based, meat pasta sauce with extra veggies and garlic.


----------



## Foxee

Husband and I started switching to a Ketogenic diet a few weeks ago. I discovered how to make a darned good grain-free enchilada. (at least that's what I'm calling it). Today is cheat day but I stayed with Keto most of the day (seems to help stave off the cold I've been fighting) but now I'm going to have a piece of pizza.


----------



## PrairieHostage

Foxee said:


> Husband and I started switching to a Ketogenic diet a few weeks ago.


I need to get back on keto. Only thing that works for me.

Tonight I'm having curried beef and peas over brown rice with bananas and soya sauce.


----------



## Sinister

Forgive me, but what is a keto?  I gather it's a diet.  Surely, it doesn't mean...ketones?  Cause if that's what I think it is, it sounds a bit...not safe?

-Sin


----------



## Taylor

PrairieHostage said:


> I need to get back on keto. Only thing that works for me.
> 
> Tonight I'm having curried beef and peas over brown rice with bananas and soya sauce.


Yum!  I do a form of keto as well.  I did it naturally without knowing anything about the diet.  Then a friend was describing keto it to me, and I realized that was pretty much the way I eat, with one exception -- pasta.  I should have been born Italian!


----------



## Taylor

Sinister said:


> Forgive me, but what is a keto?  I gather it's a diet.  Surely, it doesn't mean...ketones?  Cause if that's what I think it is, it sounds a bit...not safe?
> 
> -Sin


It's a protein-rich diet of primarily low-fat proteins, vegetables, and fruits -  no flour or sugar.  So you can have bacon and eggs for breakfast...just no toast.


----------



## Sinister

...Oh...  Okay, so not what I thought.    I thought it meant, well...like starving your body until it started to burn its proteins and produce ketones.
Cause, I got in trouble for doing that recently.

EDIT:

That's interesting, so you limit yourself to proteins and your body metabolizes ketones from outside protein sources.  What's the object of the diet?  To lost weight, I assume?

-Sin


----------



## Taylor

Sinister said:


> ...Oh...  Okay, so not what I thought.    I thought it meant, well...like starving your body until it started to burn its proteins and produce ketones.
> Cause, I got in trouble for doing that recently.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> That's interesting, so you limit yourself to proteins and your body metabolizes ketones from outside protein sources.  What's the object of the diet?  To lost weight, I assume?
> 
> -Sin


Yes, I believe people do it to lose weight.  But, I've heard that you have to be careful not to stay on it too long, or metabolizing excess protein over time can damage your liver.   Fortunately for me...I have my pasta to balance it out.


----------



## Sinister

Fair enough.  ^^

Everyone should have intermittent pasta.  I like Puttanesca with farfalle, myself.

Anyway, rerailing this topic:

Tonight, I am going to have Pork Verde burritos with homemade Guac.

-Sin


----------



## PiP

PrairieHostage said:


> I need to get back on keto. Only thing that works for me.


I lost 10kg on the Keto diet. Sadly the moment I stopped Keto the 10kg piled back on + 2 more which I can't shift. 

The jury is out whether to return to the Keto diet or try something else ...


----------



## PrairieHostage

PiP said:


> I lost 10kg on the Keto diet. Sadly the moment I stopped Keto the 10kg piled back on + 2 more which I can't shift.
> 
> The jury is out whether to return to the Keto diet or try something else ...


Ya exactly. I tailor it to work for me so it's sustainable long term. I love my steel cut oats with blueberries and almond milk 
Unfortunately I also like every other food on the planet.


----------



## Foxee

Sinister said:


> Forgive me, but what is a keto?  I gather it's a diet.  Surely, it doesn't mean...ketones?  Cause if that's what I think it is, it sounds a bit...not safe?
> 
> -Sin


Hey, Sin, I had the same reaction and it turns out that I was mixing up ketosis and ketoacidosis which, apparently, a lot of people do. However, the two things are very different.
Ketosis: Your body starts burning fat for fuel rather than carbs. Ketones are produced by the burning of body fat and then the ketones are used for fuel.
Ketoacidosis: A serious diabetic complication

The reason my husband started onto keto is because he's a diabetic (type 2) and overweight. He's always known that if he can drop the weight he has a good chance of turning his diabetic condition around as well. I am trying it with him as I've got my own bodily woes to deal with.

If anyone wants to see what plan we're following you can check out Dr. Ken Berry on You Tube. His Keto 101 videos go straight to the point. No products to buy or membership plan...just info.


----------



## Sinister

Foxee said:


> Hey, Sin, I had the same reaction and it turns out that I was mixing up ketosis and ketoacidosis which, apparently, a lot of people do. However, the two things are very different.
> Ketosis: Your body starts burning fat for fuel rather than carbs. Ketones are produced by the burning of body fat and then the ketones are used for fuel.
> Ketoacidosis: A serious diabetic complication
> 
> The reason my husband started onto keto is because he's a diabetic (type 2) and overweight. He's always known that if he can drop the weight he has a good chance of turning his diabetic condition around as well. I am trying it with him as I've got my own bodily woes to deal with.
> 
> If anyone wants to see what plan we're following you can check out Dr. Ken Berry on You Tube. His Keto 101 videos go straight to the point. No products to buy or membership plan...just info.



Ah, that explains it.  So, I inadvertently went into ketosis, whereas only ketoacidosis is the one that is immediately dangerous.  Understood.  

Well, I wish you both well on keto.  Sounds like it takes quite a bit of willpower.  I've never been good with diets...or eating.  I forget to eat for a long while, especially these days, then when I accidentally get a tiny taste of food, my brain panics and I want all the food.  lol

-Sin


----------



## Foxee

Sinister said:


> Ah, that explains it.  So, I inadvertently went into ketosis, whereas only ketoacidosis is the one that is immediately dangerous.  Understood.
> 
> Well, I wish you both well on keto.  Sounds like it takes quite a bit of willpower.  I've never been good with diets...or eating.  I forget to eat for a long while, especially these days, then when I accidentally get a tiny taste of food, my brain panics and I want all the food.  lol
> 
> -Sin


Believe it or not this has been a lot easier than I expected. And my husband is NOT a willpower guy but he's breezing along like this is no big deal and he just went down a notch on his belt. Water weight, sure, but a start.

One thing I learned with a different healthy-eating endeavor was the difference between 'true hunger' and 'toxic hunger' (as explained by Joel Fuhrman, Eat to Live). Toxic hunger is the cravings, the rumbling in the belly. True hunger is felt in the throat instead of the stomach. So I can dismiss some of the hunger I feel as being a tantrum my body is throwing...and I can eat something that's protein or fat or low-carb veggie and that does help. 

For the 'keto flu' (headaches, etc.) we make an electrolyte drink that works really well.

So far I've lost the brain fog, the daily fatigue that usually hit about 4 pm, water weight, and a lot of my mysterious aches and pains. I can't say the ketogenic diet is for everyone but I'm happy with it so far. I haven't had a major headache since I changed how I'm eating so that may be related as well.


----------



## Theglasshouse

In my experience, the fewer carbs you eat the less hungry you become. I am not a nutritionist, but I am trying to continue the dialogue. During mealtime, I only eat one meal with carbohydrates(food). So if I eat rice, I will not eat wheat in the same meal. It also should be measured. Over time, as you eat less sugar (both complex and simple carbohydrates), you get less hungry both during the day you do this and with weight loss. Of course, I am not a nutritionist. I suspect most diets fail because carbohydrates are a problem. Also, nutritionists write nutritional plans. You can only eat a certain amount of calories per day along with carbohydrates, which is done with the help of a nutritional plan. However, as mentioned, I follow a diet plan by a nutritionist. Tell them you want to avoid obesity and they will plan a much better diet based on science. I wouldn't want to get ripped off. Health is important. So much that if you are at risk for a disease, I'd go to a nutritionist to tell me what to eat while reducing the odds of being obese. Nutritionists do longitudinal studies. It's actually based on science. I am skeptical about keto diets and dieting in general written about in books. It is also worth mentioning if at risk, at a certain age of disease go to one. My diet is all in Spanish and I am not sure how to share it here. It's for obesity and coronary heart disease. They tell you the amounts. Starchy vegetables have carbohydrates. So in that case you eat a cup's worth of starchy vegetables. They have fewer carbohydrates than wheat and rice. On a rare occasion, I'll eat potatoes though measured. You shouldn't also repeat the same meals. Adequate nutrition is needed to prevent diseases.


----------



## Darkkin

I admit to being a colossally bad eater.  Most second graders have a wider food spectrum than I do.  (Texture is a major tripping point.  If I cannot get over the texture, I will not eat it even if I like the taste.  And no amount of desensitization, punishment, or bargaining has ever budged my brain on this point.)

More often than not I cook something I'm in the mood for and have leftovers the rest of the week.  I get a lot of mileage out of a pound of hamburger or chicken.  If I'm not in the mood for leftovers I will go for cheese, crackers, and usually an apple.

Roughly 90% of my protein is derived from diary. (Yeah for no food sensitivities!)  Seriously, if I had them, I would literally starve to death.  If I don't like any of my options, I just won't eat.

I like things like peanut butter and eggs, but if eaten unincorporated (e.g. breakfast on toast and scrambled) the resulting angina is horrendous.  Carbohydrates and sugars help bind the overload of lipids and shield my circulatory system.

From an observer's standpoint, ketogenic  and paleolithic diets have outlasted any number of fad diets in recent years.  Cookbookwise roughly 60% of diet cookbook on shop shelves are geared toward paleo/keto.  A much larger portion than even the gluten-free craze of a few years prior.


----------



## Theglasshouse

I respect your opinion darkkin. Here are some findings that bolster my claims which needed proof. I admit this is one big essay without citations. Which means no evidence unless I find reputable sources.









						Why some of us are hungry all the time
					


New research shows that people who experience big dips in blood sugar levels, several hours after eating, end up feeling hungrier and consuming hundreds more calories during the day than others.




					www.sciencedaily.com
				



This was from duke university. I also saw somewhere that fatty foods increase hunger. In moderation I don't know how effective it is when eaten during outside hours it is. But I'd need to look up a link.
Btw Apples have a chemical in them that makes you feel full. Apples are a healthy snack choice. Fruits in moderation 1 cup a day or a little more is a good amount.









						Study: For healthiest diet, eat moderate amount of carbs
					


Low-carb diets have become increasingly popular, but a new study suggests that the healthiest diets include moderate amounts of carbohydrates. The large-scale study, co-authored by researchers from…





					www.hsph.harvard.edu
				




The healthy carb examples are on this list. Moderation is key and the choice of carbohydrates.


----------



## Darkkin

Moderation is the key with anything.  And my systems run contrary to just about everything.  I wasn't disputing a point, just making an observation.  Put good in, get good out.

Tonight I was evil and made pizza.  Just a little one, but still pizza.


----------



## Bagit

Had an old school, toasted egg-salad samich tonight. And getting ready to make another one.   

Mix hard-boiled chopped egg, some mayo(preferably Dukes), a little mustard, salt & pepper to taste. That's it. Maybe slap a little mayo on the toasted bread...


----------



## Sinister

Yellowtail nigiri, Rainbow maki, Miso soup, steamed Gyoza and a tokkuri of hot filtered sake.  My father hauled me out of my home in the evening(It's easier to leave at night) to drag me to a new sushi restaurant.  I'm beginning to suspect a conspiracy 'gainst poor Sinny.  I seem to leave the house more than ever now, due to no plans of my own.  It's starting to fray my nerves, but Sushi and Sake are strong incentives.

I feel very strange, but with a full and satisfied stomach.  Rikki Tikki Tavi was correct, a full mongoose is a slow mongoose.

-Sin


----------



## Sinister

Answering the question in the title:

A MASSIVE MISTAKE...wrapped in a tortilla.

I mixed a mash of last nights nachos in with some sour cream, some frijoles refritos, some salsa and a line of Moruga trinidad scorpion pepper sauce in a tortilla.

I took three bites and now...man...idk...  I did a dumbass thing.  My head feels like its floating and I cannot feel my lips.  ><;

-Sin


----------



## PrairieHostage

Baked wild caught salmon in olive oil, Greek seasoning, and thyme and a Greek salad on the side.


----------



## River Rose

I don’t know what I am having for dinner. This is the current conundrum as my tummy is rumbly…


----------



## Matchu

I walked into a butcher and said ‘a piece of beef on the bone’… …’for 3 or 4…’ although it was for me only and for my wife, but it cost me £34.  It’s quite special walking into a butchers and speaking and all of those skills, and the meat itself looked like an American steak off Tuktok.  Even so £34 - but my wife said ‘you’ve been paid so why not once in your life,’ all that kind of thing.  It lasted for 4 meals (2+2) with the bone to boil tomorrow.  Tho’ note accompanying vegetables cost £3.40. An entire cow probably costs only £300 if I visited a livestock market.  Issue for debate on meat if there’s meat experts on the scene?


----------



## Sinister

Pasta alla puttanesca.  Which is one of my favorite dishes.  I love making it, I love eating it, and I love the way it makes the house smell.  I need to go pick up capers, though.  But I'm excited, because I actually afforded myself anchovies instead of anchovy paste.  I'm using fresh herbs and farfalle pasta.

-Sin


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Sinister

I'm doing grilled burgers, cole slaw and elote.  Thinking about iced-tea, but will either drink water or a margarita.  Maybe both.  Might go with water, need to show some restraint with the booze.  I'm rapidly approaching some Archer-level professional drinking.

-Sin


----------



## Parabola

A splitting headache apparently.


----------



## C.K.Johnson

We ate like toddler/stoners: nacho cheese Doritos, club crackers and Easy Cheese with Ben & Jerry’s for desert.


----------



## Sinister

Speaking of eating like a stoner.  A crunchy peanut butter with pineapple and jalapeno jelly sandwich.  I have a jar of Pineapple and jalapeno and a jar of Habanero and Mango.  I prefer the jalapeno.  The other doesn't go well with peanut butter or milk.

I ate that and a pink lady apple.

-Sin


----------



## Sinister

Despite talking in another thread about hot dogs.  Tonight, thinking Lime Shrimp fajitas with homemade Guacamole.  If you have the opportunity to grab the complete Alton Brown Guac recipe then you will never need another one.  Just received a delivery of groceries, in case you're wondering.  ^^  Even got bonus donuts.

-Sin


----------



## River Rose

Sinister said:


> Despite talking in another thread about hot dogs.  Tonight, thinking Lime Shrimp fajitas with homemade Guacamole.  If you have the opportunity to grab the complete Alton Brown Guac recipe then you will never need another one.  Just received a delivery of groceries, in case you're wondering.  ^^  Even got bonus donuts.
> 
> -Sin


Thank u  for the Guacamole tip. I am heading to Alton’s website now to snag the recipe. Always looking for an awesome guac recipe!!!!


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## ehbowen

From my post on the "What is your order?" thread a few days back. I've always liked clam chowder (at least the New England style; I've a pathological loathing for identifiable tomatoes!). Just made a batch for Mom & Pop last night. Here's the recipe I used, originally sourced from the official DoD cook book (yes, you read that right, they can do things other than kill people and break things! - page attached as a PDF,  it's public domain) but heavily modified. I had some whipping cream in the fridge which was well past its expiration date but not turned yet, so I used it up, along with "lazy prep" items such as supermarket-chopped veggies and canned potatoes. Served alongside fresh homemade bread (bread maker!). Turned out great!

*New England Clam Chowder, Navy Style*
• 3 strips chopped raw bacon (about 3 ounces)
• 5 ounces chopped raw onion (little bit more than 1 cup)
• 2 ounces chopped raw celery (heaping 1/2 cup)
• 3 cans chopped clams, 6-1/2 ounce, plus one can whole baby clams, 10 oz.
• 2 bottles clam juice, 8 oz. each
• 2 15 oz. cans diced potatoes (alternately, red potatoes, peeled and diced (1 pound final prepared weight))
• 6 tablespoons butter (3/4 stick)
• 3/4 cup flour
• 2-1/2 cups heavy whipping cream
• 1 cup whole milk
• 1/2 teaspoon black pepper
• 1/2 teaspoon ground thyme
• 1 teaspoon parsley flakes
• 1 teaspoon salt
• 1/3 cup apple cider vinegar

1. Take raw bacon and chop into fine pieces. Using Instant Pot "saute" setting (alternately, in a large Dutch oven over low to medium heat), cook chopped bacon pieces to render as much fat as possible.
2. When bacon is well done, saute chopped celery and onion in bacon fat until crisp (about 7 minutes). Stir frequently to keep from sticking.
3. Add diced and peeled potatoes to celery, onions, and bacon; cook about 10 minutes. Potatoes should still be firm but almost tender (If using canned potatoes, cook about five minutes).
4. Pierce cans of clams and drain into Dutch oven mixture. Reserve clam meat for later. Add clam juice and begin heating.
5. In separate saucepan, melt butter. Gradually add flour, while stirring, and cook to form a roux. Save this for step 7.
6. Add cream and milk to Dutch oven mixture and bring to a simmer, just shy of boiling but DO NOT BOIL.
7. Add the roux to the soup, stirring well to mix in, and cook until thickened (about 10 minutes).
8. Add clam meat, thyme, pepper, parsley, and salt to the mixture. Add vinegar and stir well.
9. Cover and simmer over low heat. (Instant pot, slow cook setting.) Simmer 20 minutes or as needed. Hold at 140 degrees F or better until serving.

Oh, and an *important *note: the DoD recipes are all sized for 100 portions apiece! Great if you're cooking for a crowd, but for a family meal you'd better resize! Here's the resizing tool I recommend: Webstaurant Store's Recipe Converter.


----------



## ehbowen

At the risk of threadkilling...did you ever just get a wild hair on in the kitchen and try something weird?

*Tuna Noodle Soup*


6 cups water
8 oz. (half package) egg noodles
3 Tblsp. dried chicken broth base
One can (10.5 oz) Cream of Mushroom soup
1 cup whole milk
2 cans (5 oz.) chunk light tuna packed in soybean oil
1 small can mushroom pieces and stems (4 oz. drained but DO NOT DRAIN)
1 small can green peas (8.5 oz)
6 grams sodium citrate (heaping 1/2 teaspoon)
2 cups shredded mild cheddar cheese
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon parsley flakes
1/2 teaspoon white pepper
1/2 teaspoon Paprika
1/3 cup apple cider vinegar 
Begin with water, noodles, dry broth base (or liquid chicken broth) in Instant Pot on "soup/broth" setting to warm. Mix in Cream of Mushroom Soup and milk. As the pot warms, add tuna, mushrooms, and peas from the can including all liquid; do not drain. When pot is warm enough to melt cheese mix in sodium citrate (Available from specialty cooking suppliers...it makes cheese mix smoothly with the soup; it's what Kraft uses to make Velveeta. If you don't have it, substitute a like amount of Velveeta for the sodium citrate and shredded cheese.) and then the shredded cheese. Add salt, parsley flakes, white pepper, and Paprika. Add the apple cider vinegar and stir well. Cover Instant Pot and cook under pressure on "soup/broth" setting for 20 minutes, then allow to cool slowly covered for 15 minutes on "keep warm". Release remaining pressure, stir, and serve immediately.

While tastes vary I'd give it four stars out of five. I'll be making it again.


----------



## C.K.Johnson

Flat belly chili:
Two cans kidney beans
One white onion
One green bell pepper 
One can Rotel (we prefer mild)
One package Lawry’s mild chili seasoning 
Whatever meat you prefer (we use 6 oz ground pork)
Throw it all in a big pot, simmer for 2 hours or more. 
low calorie and cheap.


----------



## taher1980

I took rice and curry.


----------



## Bloggsworth

Carne con chilli (and yes, it is the correct way round if you are Mexican...)


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Taylor

C.K.Johnson said:


> Flat belly chili:
> Two cans kidney beans
> One white onion
> One green bell pepper
> One can Rotel (we prefer mild)
> One package Lawry’s mild chili seasoning
> Whatever meat you prefer (we use 6 oz ground pork)
> Throw it all in a big pot, simmer for 2 hours or more.
> low calorie and cheap.


I made this tonight.  But I added a can of tomato paste and some red wine.  It's really good!  I'd never heard of Rotel before and there it was right on the regular grocery store shelf.  It has green chili peppers and cilantro in it.  So that's two fresh ingredients I don't have to cut up.  Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## C.K.Johnson

Taylor said:


> I made this tonight.  But I added a can of tomato paste and some red wine.  It's really good!  I'd never heard of Rotel before and there it was right on the regular grocery store shelf.  It has green chili peppers and cilantro in it.  So that's two fresh ingredients I don't have to cut up.  Thanks for the recipe!


You’re welcome! It’s on permanent rotation at our house. Found the recipe in the Flat Belly diet book.


----------



## Taylor

Cornelius Coburn said:


> My friend has been using a lot of fresh Cilantro lately. It makes sense that it would be good in chili as long as you don't overdo it - you know what they say about too much of a good thing.


Maybe . . . but I can't get enough cilantro!  It's so easy to grow too.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Sinister

Waldorf Chicken Salad and a slice of Blueberry Grunt.

-Sin


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

(Whops. Deleted. I didn't read the first part of the thread)


----------



## C.K.Johnson

We had hillbilly style chicken and waffles: shake-n-bake chicken strips and frozen waffles. Yum!


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## C.K.Johnson

Cornelius Coburn said:


> I found my thrill, on Hillbilly Hill!!


Cool! Is that near you?


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## ehbowen

Cornelius Coburn said:


> lol. I didn't see the humor in it until after, and for all I know maybe you didn't either, anyway, I was just spoofing an old Fats Domino lyric.


At Disneyland 16 years ago we saw a musical comedy act in the Crystal Palace Saloon, "Billy Hill and the Hillbillies." Great act!


----------



## Matchu

Hellish pasta blobs.  She's too lazy to go to the shop.  Abuse.


----------



## Sinister

Popeye's chicken, coleslaw, mac and cheese.  A waffle cone of Strawberry Ice Cream with flakes of white chocolate.

-Sin


----------



## C.K.Johnson

Leftover chili will achieve a second life tonight  (zombie chili?) as chili cheese dogs paired with Racer 5.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Jack Debenka

My wife's a pescatarian and I'm meat eater, we have to cook separately until we agree to have seafood or fish and chips.


----------



## PrairieHostage

Just homemade chicken soup and kale salad tonight. I like boiling those deli chickens (after eating a couple meals from them). I simmer the chicken soup with rice and celery and it's a whole meal.


----------



## Matchu

Scampi, peas, tinned tomatoes, bread & butter.

(posh scampi from the fishmonger - plus a bag of cheap stuff from Tesco’s for a _taste_ _challenge _evening,)

 No chips, very healthy. No booze  grim.


----------



## Jack Debenka

My wife cooked last night, I suppose we can talk in past tense here, haddock with layers of leek and spinach, topped with mash potatoes and melted cheese, with mustard to give it an extra bite, but I had a bacon roll for breakfast, and had to washout the grill pan, thoroughly.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Jack Debenka

Thank you Matchu & Cornelius, it's a beautiful sunny day here with a gentle breeze coming through the open window, what more can a man ask for then good friends, good food, and a glass of cold beer.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Sinister

Kiss of Eel Roll(6pc roll with Eel, shredded crab, avocado, eel sauce and nori), Tako Sansai, Miso Soup, Fried Gyoza and a Pepsi.

Agoraphobia be damned, when someone asks me if I want Sushi, you may believe my answer is "Yes!"

-Sin


----------



## Sinister

I am of a mind...  I guess.  More Sushi, some gin sours, a Tuxedo cake, some Brie and grapes and finished with a Djarum Black Kretek.  I've gone from Turkish and Balkan tobacco to just two kreteks a day.  An improvement?  We'll never know.  Mowed the yard.  I feel horrible, might as well be completely off it.  Pray for me.  Gonna go crawl into a hole and die for right now.  Don't disturb me.  I've earned it.  Not really, but let's go with that.

-Sin


----------



## C.K.Johnson

Having breakfast for dinner, eggs and sausage and fried taters.


----------



## Sinister

Bleu cheese spinach strawberry chicken salad.  That and lots of gin lemonade.

-Sin


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Sloppy Joes.  Cooked 50-50 beef/venison (from the deer that I shot from last year) burgers last night over the grill.

A.C.


----------



## Sinister

Tonight is cucumber dill salad and Fiesta Lime Rice.  I think everyone should try vegetarian meals.  Vegetarian diets are clearly out.  But vegetarian meals...they can be good eats.

-Sin


----------



## Parabola

Sinister said:


> Tonight is cucumber dill salad and Fiesta Lime Rice.  I think everyone should try vegetarian meals.  Vegetarian diets are clearly out.  But vegetarian meals...they can be good eats.
> 
> -Sin



Okay sounds good I'll take half thanks.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Broasted chicken and yogurt.

I work in a shop. It’s lunch.


----------



## angelmilk

I had spaghettis with meatballs, and wine.
Oh, and buttered bread.


----------



## C.K.Johnson

Tacos y cerveza


----------



## Taylor

Tim Horton's Mediterranean Lentil soup enhanced with fresh steamed veggies and cheddar cheese on top.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Salad from veggies wife raised in the boxed gardens I built for her just before I came down with the 'Rona two years ago.  Wifey's got a green thumb.

A.C.


----------



## Sinister

Today is Pasta alla Puttanesca.  Why?  Because I have the stuff and good ole Puttanesca, cause it's made of whatever you have on-hand.  Basil, anchovies, olives, capers, cayenne, garlic, oregano, paste tomatoes and fettuccine.  Even if it's made with second-hand ingredients...it will make the house smell nice.  Might even cover the aroma of angry skunk.

_stares daggers at Labrador_

-Sin


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Leftover chicken & rice. 

And I'm OK with that.



A.C.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Taylor said:


> Tim Horton's Mediterranean Lentil soup enhanced with fresh steamed veggies and cheddar cheese on top.



Eight years ago, by accident, I tried Italian Wedding soup for the first time. Now, next to chicken noodle soup, it's my go-to. If the service at our only Tim Horton's was worth a dang, I'd try soup from them. 


A.C.


----------



## Sinister

So does anyone have a particular "struggle meal?"  I realized today that mine is Pasta Puttanesca(cause the ingredients are about 12 bucks and it lasts me like three days) and, brace yourself for the weirdness, Peanut Butter and Jelly Sandwiches with whole dill pickles(on the side) and a glass of milk.

If anyone is wondering, tonight I'm having Roast Beef sandwiches with Cheddar and some soup(Minestrone).

Tomorrow I'm having Pasta Puttanesca again, though.  I'm struggling...to cook something else...cause it's really good.

Anyway, sound off if you have a go-to struggle meal.

-Sin


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Dinner this morning was a three egg omelet with green pepper, cheese, ham, and bacon.


A.C.


----------



## plottdog

Probably some homemade ravioli in some tomato sauce


----------



## Sinister

Buffalo turds, Cucumber salad and pickled eggs.  Some beer.  Don't judge me.

-Sin


----------



## Moon Child

Oh, I just had pasta. I'm wheat intolerant and a vegetarian by choice so I have buckwheat pasta with diced veg and tomatoes, herbs for seasoning


----------



## Explosia

Two hard boiled eggs with quinoa, arugula, spinach, and chopped up bell pepper.  Not sure if that really counts as a dinner, tbh...


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Explosia said:


> Two hard boiled eggs with quinoa, arugula, spinach, and chopped up bell pepper.  Not sure if that really counts as a dinner, tbh...



Upon further review, we've decided to let it slide.  Just this one time.



Who am I kidding?  Like I'm in charge here or something.  

A.C.


----------



## Explosia

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Upon further review, we've decided to let it slide.  Just this one time.
> 
> 
> 
> Who am I kidding?  Like I'm in charge here or something.
> 
> A.C.



Fwew, I made the cut!! For now...


----------



## Sinister

Beef and Portabella Bourguignon.  It's funny that it only occurs to me now, but I only eat very small portions.  This doesn't stop me from cooking an ENORMOUS amount of food that has to cook forever.  And then just eating on it for several days.  But you know what?  It's all worth it to perfume the whole house of delicious food for a whole day. 

-Sin


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Brisket and mashed potatoes at a local pub. Wifey and I went early because it's a popular spot with the nearby cap grounds.. and it was crowded. But the food was great and the service good despite them being understaffed.


----------



## ehbowen

Hot dogs and canned baked beans as we watch the Astros play the Braves on TV.


----------



## Sinister

Pork Verde burritos and a dessert this time.  I'm making a Strawberry/Lemon cheese crostata.  I know strawberries are out of season.  I bought these and had them delivered.  =/ 

With as much as I cook, you'd think I eat like Shaggy Rogers.  Not true.  Just like to cook.  This is gonna sound stupid, but cooking helps give me something to do and helps when I'm depressed.  It's cathartic, right?  You assemble tasteless, inedible and mediocre ingredients into something spectacular.  Even if no one is there but you, to taste it.  You are creating order out of pieces and parts.  I portion out and freeze most of the uneaten parts of these meals, so nothing goes to waste.  That said, crostatas and pork verde never last long.

-Sin


----------



## Mark Twain't

Going to have a go at Poutine this evening. Mrs Twain't had it when she visited Canada.


----------



## ehbowen

Mark Twain't said:


> Going to have a go at Poutine this evening. Mrs Twain't had it when she visited Canada.


French Fries and brown gravy is always good to this east Texas boy. Adding a few cheese curds makes it extra special!

(Dad always loved what he called "wet fries". But we took a trip up to Vancouver and Victoria six years back, and her discovered Poutine. Made the whole two weeks worth his while!)


----------



## Sinister

Varenyky and Sesame Soba Noodle bowl.  A little carb heavy, but so is my life.  My life is a daily challenge to the statement that man cannot live on bread alone.

Also tonight, I'm going to slice up some meat and marinade it for beef jerky.  Why?  Because on one of my last trips outside, I saw a cannister in a convenience store of beef jerky that went for FIFTY DOLLARS!  That enraged me a bit.  Admittedly, it was a big jar, but the recipe I'm about to make produces twice that amount for nearly a third the price.

Plus it's a nice snack that I don't have to be in a hurry to finish or freeze.

-Sin


----------



## Sinister

Cold fried chicken, spicy whole dill pickles, a block of cheddar cheese and eggs poached in tomato sauce.

Shush...everyone has different comfort foods.

-Sin


----------



## Sinister

Shrimp and Orzo with Parmesan Cherry Tomatoes.

-Sin


----------



## Taylor

Meatballs and spinach in my own home-made Marinara sauce made with tomatoes from my garden.  It turned out ok.  My husband thought it had too much garlic.  I can never get enough garlic.


----------



## Mark Twain't

Taylor said:


> Meatballs and spinach in my own home-made Marinara sauce made with tomatoes from my garden.  It turned out ok.  My husband thought it had too much garlic.  I can never get enough garlic.


Meatballs good, spinach and tomatoes, not so much. Agree on the garlic though.


----------



## Sinister

Black Pepper Byzantine Honey Fritters with fresh figs and yogurt.  Hot tea.  A dessert Acai bowl.

I've been eating a lot of BBQ out of sheer gluttony.  So this is my break from heavy meals.

-Sin


----------



## Sinister

It's fall.  I don't give a damn...it's the 24th of September.  That means Chili and by extension, Chili Dogs.

-Sin


----------



## Explosia

For the first time in my life, I baked some diced pumpkin. Seasoned with salt, chili powder, and garlic powder. It was SO GOOD.  Happy Fall, Y'all!


----------



## ehbowen

Probably packaged spaghetti, canned sauce, and frozen meatballs. Yum.


----------



## Sinister

I'll mirror @ehbowen.  Tonight will be Rana mushroom ravioli and Buitoni three-cheese tortellini with Classico's spicy tomato and basil sauce.  Why?  Cause I'm tired and it's easy.  Might throw around a cup of coffee or two.  Gonna turn up the tunes and turn down the lights and play some River City Ransom.

-Sin


----------



## FreeG

Vegetable Lasagna. I use pack of frozen mixed vegetables. (Thanks Poland, great vegetable mixes from your country.) And whatever else I have. I got good at making them now and have one ready very quick.


----------



## PrairieHostage

Ukrainian sausage and sauerkraut. Lots and lots of sauerkraut.


----------



## Explosia

Slow cooker chili! I've been smelling it cooking all day, and man I can't wait to dig in!


----------



## M J Tennant 2022

Does wine count as dinner?


----------



## Mullanphy

M J Tennant 2022 said:


> Does wine count as dinner?


Only if you can count consecutive fingers without stumbling afterwards.


----------



## Joker




----------



## Mark Twain't

Just a simple pasta & garlic bread. Unfortunately, it wasn't until I  put the 2 minute pasta in the pan that I realised I hadn't turned the oven on properly for the 10 minute garlic bread, so we had a starter of pasta followed by a main course of garlic bread.


----------



## Arsenex

Cat food. Friskies something or another. Not my favorite. Found an entire case of it in a collapsed grocery store the hordes had picked over—back when there were hordes. I have a can warming over a flame. I hope I'm not seen. Most would kill me for it. Has a tangy meat smell. I'm sure cats loved it, back before they were all eaten. If it moves, I'll cook it. Gotta go. It's warm enough. And I have to stay on the move.


----------



## Sinister

Chicken Piccata.  Classic.  Easy.

-Sin


----------



## ehbowen

Hallelujah! GUMBO! night at our church. I had three different bowls of gumbo with rice before I ran out of room....

(Then came the cookies and cupcakes!)


----------



## Ladyserpentine

Husband and I decided to break out the fancy china and do a Trafalgar night dinner. On the menu: crab rangoons, pork with mushroom gravy, garlic potatoes, minted peas, and to finish it all off for dessert, mini chocolate models of the HMS Victory.

We like pretending to be fancy every once in a while lol.


----------



## ehbowen

Afternoon dinner after church; I'm having car problems (nothing serious; I drove that tire down to the fabric and it went flat on me in the driveway last night) and haven't grocery shopped for a while. I was going to use up my last Swanson Hungry-Man (TV dinner, for the non-NA audience), but then I thought, "Let's do some digging and see what we might come up with."

First thing I found, lo and behold, in the freezer was an 8 oz. sirloin steak which had been sitting in a Ziploc bag for two months. _Surely you can build a decent meal around an 8 oz. steak.... _I threw it in the microwave to defrost and then poured some Worcestershire, red cooking wine, and garlic salt into the bag as a marinade. Then I got to thinking about accompaniments. I had a bit more than a tablespoon of white Basmati rice in the bottom of a bag in the cupboard, and I had some packaged vermicelli which I bought months ago but never used. Sauté the rice and vermicelli in a half tablespoon of butter until brown, then put it into the rice cooker with some water and a teaspoonful of chicken bouillon powder..._et voilà!_ Homemade "San Francisco Treat".

Digging a little farther into the freezer I found the rump end of a package of frozen Brussels sprouts...about 10 of them. I learned a little tip about veggies from the chefs at work, and I've started saving (in the refrigerator) my leftover bacon grease. Melt a couple of teaspoonfuls in my small skillet; sauté the sprouts just long enough to thaw them, drizzle a couple tablespoonfuls of (real!) maple syrup over them...then put the combo into my toaster oven and roast them at 375F for 20 minutes. While brewing a cup of tea.

Here's the result:




Not too bad for what was going to be a cheap frozen TV dinner....​


----------



## Sinister

Sorry, you're having car problems but that looks AMAZING.  I had tangerines and left over Pozole last night.  Always better a couple days later.

-Sin


----------



## ehbowen

Sinister said:


> Sorry, you're having car problems but that looks AMAZING.  I had tangerines and left over Pozole.  Always better a couple days later.
> 
> -Sin


Tire wasn't actually that bad; it was still legal (3/32" of tread). But it had picked up a nail and it was time to replace it. Job done.

Back on topic; breakfast this morning was a boudin and cheese omelet. Boudin (or Boudain, sometimes) is a spicy pork and rice sausage popular in south Louisiana and east Texas. Good on its own, yes, but I like to crumble it up and scramble it with eggs, salt, pepper, and a little Tabasco or, as in this case, make it into an omelet with cheese. Served with grapefruit juice and tea.

Hmm. I'm feeling hungry. That other link of boudin, sautéed, might make a tasty lunch...


----------



## Sinister

Glad you got it done.  ^^

Breakfast this morning was Cheddar Eggs scrambled in salsa with Avocado sprinkled with salt and lime juice.  As complicated as it sounds, it's really easy to mix and super addictive.

Tonight will be Reubens and Minestrone, as stated in another thread.  I do need some Parm for the soup, or just bail on the cheese.  Hate to do that.  Minestrone deserves melted parm.

-Sin


----------



## M J Tennant 2022

ehbowen said:


> Afternoon dinner after church; I'm having car problems (nothing serious; I drove that tire down to the fabric and it went flat on me in the driveway last night) and haven't grocery shopped for a while. I was going to use up my last Swanson Hungry-Man (TV dinner, for the non-NA audience), but then I thought, "Let's do some digging and see what we might come up with."
> 
> First thing I found, lo and behold, in the freezer was an 8 oz. sirloin steak which had been sitting in a Ziploc bag for two months. _Surely you can build a decent meal around an 8 oz. steak.... _I threw it in the microwave to defrost and then poured some Worcestershire, red cooking wine, and garlic salt into the bag as a marinade. Then I got to thinking about accompaniments. I had a bit more than a tablespoon of white Basmati rice in the bottom of a bag in the cupboard, and I had some packaged vermicelli which I bought months ago but never used. Sauté the rice and vermicelli in a half tablespoon of butter until brown, then put it into the rice cooker with some water and a teaspoonful of chicken bouillon powder..._et voilà!_ Homemade "San Francisco Treat".
> 
> Digging a little farther into the freezer I found the rump end of a package of frozen Brussels sprouts...about 10 of them. I learned a little tip about veggies from the chefs at work, and I've started saving (in the refrigerator) my leftover bacon grease. Melt a couple of teaspoonfuls in my small skillet; sauté the sprouts just long enough to thaw them, drizzle a couple tablespoonfuls of (real!) maple syrup over them...then put the combo into my toaster oven and roast them at 375F for 20 minutes. While brewing a cup of tea.
> 
> Here's the result:
> View attachment 29704
> Not too bad for what was going to be a cheap frozen TV dinner....​


TV Dinner?  Is that what American folk call microwave meals?  If so, that looks really nice.  Our microwave meals here in the UK are horrible and the steak ones don't even have the lines on them! 

I can't eat steak without the griddle lines!

I had a pot noodle for tea!

M J x


----------



## Mark Twain't

On my own  for a couple of days


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## ehbowen

M J Tennant 2022 said:


> TV Dinner?  Is that what American folk call microwave meals?  If so, that looks really nice.  Our microwave meals here in the UK are horrible and the steak ones don't even have the lines on them!
> 
> I can't eat steak without the griddle lines!
> 
> I had a pot noodle for tea!
> 
> M J x


I need to clarify: The TV dinner/microwave meal is still in the freezer (image below). The dinner on the plate in my picture above was cobbled together from odds and ends in the freezer and pantry. The grill marks are from cooking on a 'George Foreman Grill'; after retirement from boxing the former heavyweight champion went into promoting and selling small appliances.


----------



## PiP

Mark Twain't said:


> On my own  for a couple of days
> 
> View attachment 29734


Toad in the hole?


----------



## Matchu

Cauliflower Cheese, some gammon, hash browns (apols)…wine…salt, also one single  piece of cold chicken thigh…left over from a service user’s takeaway (earlier).  She said ‘eat the chicken,’ so I did eat her chicken, spat bones into dustbin, primal moment, nobody caught me.  Next time jump into the bin, find real gems, pizza, cat shit, bandage/verruca chew, mmm, cardboard.


----------



## Mark Twain't

Oh yes, my go to when Mrs Twain't is away.


----------



## Sinister

Pork Chops with Mushrooms in Marsala.

Sounded soothing.

-Sin


----------



## Matchu

Frozen tuna & frozen chips & salad

 We got a freezer, we didn’t have, couldn’t fit a freezer into the last place so lots of frozen meals in our mansion.  Novelty will wear off, I reckon.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Matchu

I bought some kippers on the way home.

‘Red wine and kippers’ said the beautiful check-out lady, ‘such a combination!’ she said, and matched also my critical flirt bracket - ie being 60-80 years old.  I held my pinkie in my teeth.  ‘The kippers are for breakfast, baby,’ I said, or maybe it was madam…hoh, meh, fff, home now, safe.

player


----------



## Sinister

I'm doing Halloween tonight.  I'm having my Dad over so I'm making Mulled Wine and Tapas: Albondigas, Shrimp and Chorizo Tapas, Croquetas de Jamon Cerrano, Spicy Patatas bravas, Champinones al Ajilla.  

The most shocking thing to me was how cheap the grocery bill was.  I had almost everything minus the Shrimp, Chorizo, wine and Cerrano ham.  God, the house smells nice rn.  I'll post pics later...if it looks good.  It'll taste good for certain, but I may or may not be proud of how it looks.  lol

-Sin


----------



## M J Tennant 2022

Sinister said:


> I'm doing Halloween tonight.  I'm having my Dad over so I'm making Mulled Wine and Tapas: Albondigas, Shrimp and Chorizo Tapas, Croquetas de Jamon Cerrano, Spicy Patatas bravas, Champinones al Ajilla.
> 
> The most shocking thing to me was how cheap the grocery bill was.  I had almost everything minus the Shrimp, Chorizo, wine and Cerrano ham.  God, the house smells nice rn.  I'll post pics later...if it looks good.  It'll taste good for certain, but I may or may not be proud of how it looks.  lol
> 
> -Sin


Oh do!  Pics would be good.

I had a kebab.  Loving the dirty meat!

NOM!

M J x


----------



## Sinister

You may have some Tapas, or you could always peel some flesh off my friend on the right.


----------



## PiP

Sinister said:


> View attachment 29749
> 
> You may have some Tapas, or you could always peel some flesh off my friend on the right.


HE looks delicious ... but the skull and teeth look real .... I am almost terrified to ask who you used for the base.


----------



## Sinister

PiP said:


> HE looks delicious ... but the skull and teeth look real .... I am almost terrified to ask who you used for the base.



No worries, you wouldn't have liked him...but he was at least a man of good taste.

-Sin


----------



## M J Tennant 2022

Sinister said:


> View attachment 29748View attachment 29749
> 
> You may have some Tapas, or you could always peel some flesh off my friend on the right.


The parma ham skull looks well spooky.  So it's Halloween here in the UK tomorrow.  Is it true that American's celebrate Halloween for an entire week?

M J x


----------



## Sinister

M J Tennant 2022 said:


> The parma ham skull looks well spooky.  So it's Halloween here in the UK tomorrow.  Is it true that American's celebrate Halloween for an entire week?
> 
> M J x


Thank you, it was very delicious.

But officially, no, it's more a matter of convenience.  Because no one can ever really seem to get the exact day off, most people decorate several days to a week in advance and individual observances are likely to land on any given day towards the end of October.

I just threw my party two days earlier because my father could make it.

-Sin


----------



## Parabola

My liver.


----------



## M J Tennant 2022

Parabola said:


> My liver.


With some fava beans by any chance?



M J x


----------



## Parabola

M J Tennant 2022 said:


> With some fava beans by any chance?
> 
> 
> 
> M J x



Yeah actually it wasn't too bad.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Chicken Noodle Soup.


----------



## Sinister

Fried tomatoes, cold fried chicken, pickles, cheddar cheese and orange juice.

-Sin


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Sushi.


----------



## M J Tennant 2022

Pot Noodle.  Full of nutrition.

(What, I have my fingers crossed).

M J x


----------



## S J Ward

M J Tennant 2022 said:


> Pot Noodle.  Full of nutrition.
> 
> (What, I have my fingers crossed).
> 
> M J x


Nutritional...  if you eat the plastic pot too!


----------



## Pamelyn Casto

Five cans of beans (dark red, light red, and white kidney beans) with black beans and garbanza beans for a piping hot homemade chili. (I also add lots of chopped tomatoes, onions, zucchini, and yellow squash to it).  It's cold here today and chili will taste just perfect. I always make enough to freeze too so I can have it later too. Winter's on its way and I'm preparing for it. Mmmm. I can smell it simmering now. I do love my chili.


----------



## Matchu

My wife made pasties the size of feet.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Matchu said:


> My wife made pasties the size of feet.



Yooper food!!!!!


----------



## Sinister

Hot Browns!!  Which, if you're not a Kentuckian or haven't visited the Brown Hotel, is an open-faced sandwich with turkey, tomato, bacon and mornay sauce.  Basically, it's what we choose to do with our leftover Thanksgiving turkey.

-Sin


----------



## Pamelyn Casto

Veggies of every kind. I overdid on the rich food the last two days so am doing penance by sticking with raw veggies today. I'm eating tiny tomatoes (various colors), cukes, sliced zucchini, celery, cauliflower, broccoli, and red, green, orange, and yellow sliced peppers. I probably shouldn't admit this part, but I'm also lightly dipping the veggies in onion dip. Mmmm.


----------



## Mark Twain't

Salisbury steaks, deeeelicious!


----------



## Sinister

Black Pepper Pork chops pan-fried in panko and white cheddar with an Asiago Kale salad with Devil's Rain dressing.  Cran-Grape juice with rum for the drink.  No dessert.

-Sin


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Golden Grahams.


----------



## Sinister

I don't like cereal much, but I did always love Golden Grahams.  They were the only cereal I ate so fast it never got soggy on me.

-Sin


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Sundays are my re-adjust-to-my-normal day. I go to bed six in the morning, get up around two and do laundry while I start my day. So dinner is actually breakfast sometimes. 


A.C.


----------



## Sinister

_shrugs_  Breakfast for dinner is a tried-and-true classic, no matter the day of the week.  My go-to are pop-tarts or oatmeal.
Frosted Wild Berry.  ^^

-Sin


----------



## Pamelyn Casto

Tonight I'm having reliable pizza. The type the restaurant prepares and you bring it home, let it rise, then you bake it. It has sausage, chicken, spinach, tomatoes, and cheese. Quite tasty. This morning I had a taste of heaven, I'm sure. I got a Prairie House scrumptious omelet with their incredible potatoes. Every bite of either one was pure bliss. The order is so large I got to split it into two breakfasts so I'll be eating it again in the morning. Mmmm. So delicious. I look forward to waking up.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

We've got a lot of local greasy spoons with amazing breakfasts. I love a good mom and pop omelet. 

There's a local pizza/coney chain that makes killer pizzas. Their thinly sliced ham is delish, and it's a treat for Wifey and I once in a while to have it.


A.C.


----------



## Sinister

People are too picayunish about food.  I know some people who would NEVER dine in a small dive with less than one yelp review.  They will forever miss out on some of the best food in the world, which is their loss and our gain.  Fine by me.  I've got one Mexican restaurant that doesn't even have a sign, a local pizzeria that makes the best Stromboli, A French sub shop that makes an off-menu Cubano panini and a hidden Creole diner that serves Crawfish Etouffee that, to this day, is the best food I've ever eaten and that I ONLY ever buy in quarts(plural).

-Sin


----------



## M J Tennant 2022

Tonight, I am having a jacket potato which is literally the size of a human head.

With lots of cheese of course.  Then I can spend the night with the cheese sweats and nightmares!  Which I totally believe in.  Cheese related nightmares that is, not the sweats!

M J x


----------



## Sinister

Crockpot Tortellini and Sausage soup.  Today is an easy day, so crockpot recipes are in order.  Don't feel like cooking, but I wouldn't mind having a few days-worth of food on hand.  So this works out nicely.  Add some San Marzano tomatoes and fresh Spinach and we're good to go.

-Sin


----------



## ehbowen

Not for tonight, but for tomorrow night at church I'm looking for a good recipe for pot (shoulder; about 3 lbs.) roast...preferably cooked under pressure in an Instant Pot, or else all day in a slow cooker. I'd also like to come up with a good overnight marinade for the beef. Suggestions?


----------



## Sinister

I'd go with a balsamic marinade.  The acid will tenderize, not that that will be a huge issue for pressure cooked beef roast...but it does give a nice spicy punch to it.

-Sin


----------



## Ladyserpentine

ehbowen said:


> I'm looking for a good recipe for pot (shoulder; about 3 lbs.) roast...


I love to cook pot roast! I've never used a shoulder before- only chuck roast- but I'm sure the same principles apply.
I agree that a balsamic marinade would be nice- add garlic, salt, pepper, and olive oil for some extra flavor.

I would advise against pressure cooking a pot roast if you want to add vegetables. Personally, I love a pot roast with carrots, onions, and yukon gold potatoes. They absorb the juices from the meat and become tender and delicious. But they will explode if you use a pressure cooker.
If you don't plan on using vegetables, a pressure cooker will be fine.



Spoiler: Recipe



Here is my go to... not so much a recipe, it's more just my cooking method, but maybe it will help:
Saute your meat in butter, oil, or bacon fat until it is nicely browned on the outside.
If using onions, you will add them with the meat so that they can also get a little browned.
Add a few tablespoons of flour into the pan and mix it in with the oils
The bottom of your pan should have all kinds of delicious, flavorful brown bits stuck to it (maillard reaction). You can dissolve those bits with a liquid: I like to use red wine, let it reduce, and then go in with beef stock, but you can go straight in with the stock if wine isn't your thing. There should be enough liquid to mostly cover the meat (it doesn't have to be completely submerged). You can add the remaining juices from your marinade too (the balsamic will give a nice touch of sweetness).
Add your herbs and spices: I like bay leaf, thyme, tarragon, rosemary, garlic, salt, and freshly cracked pepper. It can be whatever combination you like.
I think the pressure cooker would cook this in about an hour, but I'm too positive about this method.
If you do the slow cooker and want to add veggies, add them about two hours before the meat is done.
Keep an eye on the broth- if it gets too low, you will want to add water.
When the meat has finished cooking, check the consistency of the broth. If you would like it thicker, you can make a cornstarch slurry: add a few tablespoons of cornstarch to a _separate cup_ and dissolve into water. Add your starchy water to the broth (while still on the heat) and mix it in.
If you want, you can add frozen peas at the very end, and stir them in til they thaw.
Don't forget to remove the bay leaf, or someone will get a crunchy surprise!


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Wifey's taking homemade chicken noodle soup to her daughter who's got a house full of sick kids. She left me a container for breakfast and to take in to work tonight. 

Hashtag: happy forklift driver


A.C.


----------



## ehbowen

Ladyserpentine said:


> I love to cook pot roast! I've never used a shoulder before- only chuck roast- but I'm sure the same principles apply.
> I agree that a balsamic marinade would be nice- add garlic, salt, pepper, and olive oil for some extra flavor.
> 
> I would advise against pressure cooking a pot roast if you want to add vegetables. Personally, I love a pot roast with carrots, onions, and yukon gold potatoes. They absorb the juices from the meat and become tender and delicious. But they will explode if you use a pressure cooker.
> If you don't plan on using vegetables, a pressure cooker will be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Recipe
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my go to... not so much a recipe, it's more just my cooking method, but maybe it will help:
> Saute your meat in butter, oil, or bacon fat until it is nicely browned on the outside.
> If using onions, you will add them with the meat so that they can also get a little browned.
> Add a few tablespoons of flour into the pan and mix it in with the oils
> The bottom of your pan should have all kinds of delicious, flavorful brown bits stuck to it (maillard reaction). You can dissolve those bits with a liquid: I like to use red wine, let it reduce, and then go in with beef stock, but you can go straight in with the stock if wine isn't your thing. There should be enough liquid to mostly cover the meat (it doesn't have to be completely submerged). You can add the remaining juices from your marinade too (the balsamic will give a nice touch of sweetness).
> Add your herbs and spices: I like bay leaf, thyme, tarragon, rosemary, garlic, salt, and freshly cracked pepper. It can be whatever combination you like.
> I think the pressure cooker would cook this in about an hour, but I'm too positive about this method.
> If you do the slow cooker and want to add veggies, add them about two hours before the meat is done.
> Keep an eye on the broth- if it gets too low, you will want to add water.
> When the meat has finished cooking, check the consistency of the broth. If you would like it thicker, you can make a cornstarch slurry: add a few tablespoons of cornstarch to a _separate cup_ and dissolve into water. Add your starchy water to the broth (while still on the heat) and mix it in.
> If you want, you can add frozen peas at the very end, and stir them in til they thaw.
> Don't forget to remove the bay leaf, or someone will get a crunchy surprise!


For better or worse, here's what I came up with for the marinade: 1/3 cup olive oil; 1/4 cup balsamic vinegar; 1/4 cup red cooking wine; 2 Tblsp Worcestershire sauce; 1 Tsp Sesame Oil; 1 Tsp Salt; 1 Tsp Black Pepper; 4 cloves fresh garlic, finely chopped.

It's in the marinade now and I plan to let it marinade until I get home from work tomorrow. Then I'll have about 2 hours to cook it. Planning to cut up a fresh onion, saute it in bacon drippings, then roll the meat in seasoned flour and sear it front and back. Transfer it to the Instant Pot, add liquid (marinade/beef bouillon) and spices (I like @Ladyserpentine 's suggestions), and pressure cook it one hour. Release pressure and add the prepared vegetables; bring it back up to pressure and then leave it to release naturally as I carry the whole shebang on in to church.

Hey, if I mess it up I'm sure someone else will bring homemade spaghetti....


----------



## M J Tennant 2022

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Wifey's taking homemade chicken noodle soup to her daughter who's got a house full of sick kids. She left me a container for breakfast and to take in to work tonight.
> 
> Hashtag: happy forklift driver
> 
> 
> A.C.


I love chicken noodle soup!  Can't beat it!  NOM!

M J x


----------



## spilledink14

Today, I had baked beans and a jacket potato with (vg) cheese. Friday's are always busy so I usually do something simple/comfort food.


----------



## Mark Twain't

KFC


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

A granola bar. I’m having a granola bar. Singular. Less than plural. 

NO I’M NOT HANGRY! NOT ONE BIT.


----------



## M J Tennant 2022

Pot Noodle all the way for me!  NOM!


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

M J Tennant 2022 said:


> Pot Noodle all the way for me!  NOM!



Pot Noodle?

I'm gonna have to Google that.

*Pot Noodle*, to me,  sounds like the name of some local stoner rock band that would play an open jam. _Hey, I'm Alex, the drummer for Pot Noodle, and we're playin' at The Blind Pig this Tuesday with *Touchdown Jesus And The Two Point Conversions* and *Less Than Plural.*_


----------



## spilledink14

Today I had Thai green curry. Yum. 

I resisted the Ben & Jerries in the freezer, so I am also happy about that.


----------



## VRanger

Beef Stroganoff. Betty was considering making it but looked a bit weary, so I jumped in ... sliced the meat and the mushrooms, cooked the meat in some red wine and Worcestershire sauce ... with butter, some garlic, salt and pepper ... sauteed the mushrooms, put the mushrooms in with the meat along with some cream of mushroom soup ... topped off the salt, pepper and garlic along with paprika ... and it's simmering and the sauce tastes good ... but something's missing. I'm thinking "Russian dish". What could be missing? Of course. Vodka. So I poured on some Vodka and stirred. Perfecto.

I can't ever pass along my recipes though because I season by instinct and taste.

By the way the wine I opened is a 2018 Pino Noir by a label "Fog Bank". A sommelier at the beach recommended it as an excellent modestly priced wine. We bought a couple of bottles on his word and tonight is the first time I uncorked one. He was right. Very nice. A little sweet and only moderately dry. I'll buy more.


----------



## ehbowen

VRanger said:


> Beef Stroganoff. Betty was considering making it but looked a bit weary, so I jumped in ... sliced the meat and the mushrooms, cooked the meat in some red wine and Worcestershire sauce ... with butter, some garlic, salt and pepper ... sauteed the mushrooms, put the mushrooms in with the meat along with some cream of mushroom soup ... topped off the salt, pepper and garlic along with paprika ... and it's simmering and the sauce tastes good ... but something's missing. I'm thinking "Russian dish". What could be missing? Of course. Vodka. So I poured on some Vodka and stirred. Perfecto.
> 
> I can't ever pass along my recipes though because I season by instinct and taste.
> 
> By the way the wine I opened is a 2018 Pino Noir by a label "Fog Bank". A sommelier at the beach recommended it as an excellent modestly priced wine. We bought a couple of bottles on his word and tonight is the first time I uncorked one. He was right. Very nice. A little sweet and only moderately dry. I'll buy more.


Well, I've got a decent Beef Stroganoff recipe which I adapted from a classic Union Pacific dining car recipe which I'll share here:


Beef steak (tenderloin, rib, sirloin, chuck, or round)  1 pound
Olive oil        3 Tblsp
Onions, finely chopped         ⅓ cup (half medium onion)
Garlic, chopped      1 clove​
Beef stock (may substitute chicken stock or red wine)        ¼ cup​
Salt           1 Tsp​
Black Pepper (preferably fresh ground)                ½ Tsp​
Tabasco           Dash​
Mushrooms (sliced for salad)      5 oz. (by weight)​
Butter             1 Tblsp​
Flour      2 Tblsp​
Water        ¼ cup​
Sour Cream (room temperature)                    ⅔ cup​
Egg Noodles (large)                            8 oz. package​
Prepare noodles according to package directions. Cut steak into strips about ½” wide, ¼” thick, and 1” to 2” long. In a 12” skillet, sauté in olive oil over high heat stirring frequently until meat is brown. Add chopped onions and garlic and cook for 5 minutes. Add beef stock, salt, pepper, and Tabasco.

If using less tender cuts (chuck, round) simmer meat in the stock mixture until tender, about 20-30 minutes. For high-grade tender cuts (top sirloin or better) bring the liquid to a boil and proceed.

Add mushrooms and cook 5 minutes. In a separate pan, melt butter and then cook the flour in it to make a roux. Add water to the roux and mix well. Stir into the steak mixture and cook until the liquid thickens. Gradually stir sour cream into the mixture and heat gently; do not boil. Serve over hot noodles as soon as possible.

Makes about 5 servings.

Lately I've been making it with more garlic and more than a dash of Tabasco...
Still comes out great!


----------



## VRanger

ehbowen said:


> Lately I've been making it with more garlic and more than a dash of Tabasco...
> Still comes out great!


Whatever tastes best to you is ALWAYS great. 

(But Shhhhhh ... it forgot the Vodka!) ;-)


----------



## Arsenex

M&Ms - peanut.


----------



## ehbowen

VRanger said:


> Whatever tastes best to you is ALWAYS great.
> 
> (But Shhhhhh ... it forgot the Vodka!) ;-)


Whatever tastes best to you is always great....

Psst: Here's the original. Note that it's sized for 24 servings:


----------



## VRanger

Tonight I grilled pork chops with applewood seasoning. Betty put some frozen hash brown patties in the air fryer, plus we have broccoli left over from the side with the beef stroganoff.

I don't grill right on the grates that come with the grill. I have Lodge double-sided cast iron griddle/grill plates I put on top of them. I heat up the grill plates first for a few minutes before I cook. We finally had an afternoon where the temperature unpegged from 40, so Betty convinced me to sit outside with the grill for the 15 minutes it takes to cook pork chops (including grill warm up).


----------



## Sinister

A charcuterie board with sharp white cheddar, gruyere, muenster and mozzarella with calabrese, soppressata, genoa and prosciutto.  That and some kalamata and manzanilla olives and anchovy fillets.

It was an early gift.  It also came with Belgian chocolate dried cherries and Blue Mountain coffee.  I'm saving that to have in the morning.  And remember, dinner happens when I say it does and it isn't morning until the sun rises AND I have my coffee.  So don't give me that "It's 4 AM" crap.

-Sin


----------



## Phil Istine

Baked Argentine with french fries.


----------



## M J Tennant 2022

Cheese and ham toasty.

NOM


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

M J Tennant 2022 said:


> Cheese and ham toasty.
> 
> NOM



Is that like toasted ham and cheese sandwich?


----------



## ehbowen

TGI Friday's Whiskey Glazed Surf & Turf Combo. Sounds more impressive than it was; basically a 6 ounce steak and a half dozen fried shrimp with some mashed potatoes, broccoli, and a ramekin of their "Jack Daniels Sauce." Still, it was tasty and it filled me up.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Why I avoid those places, but the in-laws just go ga-ga over them. I’d rather go dine local.


----------



## M J Tennant 2022

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Is that like toasted ham and cheese sandwich?


Yes x


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Wifey made roast beef and noodles. She added sliced carrots and potatoes to it. I’m one fat and sassy forklift driver right now, I tell ya…


----------



## Dante77

dry cereal, specifically blueberry cheerios....


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Dante77 said:


> dry cereal, specifically blueberry cheerios....


Still counts. Especially if you’re a fellow 3rd shifter


----------



## Sinister

Prime Rib roast with a Dijon Mustard crust.  Portabello shrooms with clam and italian cheese stuffing.  Olive Garden Salad.  Whiskey Sweet Potatoes.  And Seven-Layer cookies for dessert.  Brandy flip for the drink.

Dad managed to get a plate to me from the Christmas party I missed.  I made the flip, myself.

EDIT:

And cranberry-orange relish.  God, I love that stuff.  I could eat a metric ton.

-Sin


----------



## Sinister

Sister found out I was out of sorts and brought a kettle of homemade beef tongue chili made with homemade chili powder.

And yeah, little bit of grated cheddar, hot sauce and crushed up saltines and it is a grand meal.

-Sin


----------



## ehbowen

Lunch today is pepperoni, sausage & mushroom pizza from George's Pizzeria, a family-run independent place off Park Place Blvd in southeast Houston. Bad neighborhood...great pizza!


----------



## Triffids

A Cornish pasty, I would take a picture as others have done but its rather too late now


----------



## Sinister

A burrito of shredded Pork Verde, rice, cheese, salsa and homemade guac.

-Sin


----------

